# Michael Kors Color Comparisons



## DiamondsForever

Melbo's comparison thread on style and size is very popular, so a couple of us thought having a separate color comparison thread would also be a great reference for us all.

I've attached some pictures of Dark Khaki vs Blush vs Pale Pink to start.

Let's see those colour family shots!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Selma medium messenger. Pale pink vs pale blue.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hamilton NS in Navy vs Hamilton EW European version in Dark Dune and Selma medium messenger in Pale Pink with gold studs.


----------



## Nichaidez

[/attach]


----------



## Nichaidez




----------



## ubo22

Large Selma Satchels in Luggage, Malachite, and Sapphire.


----------



## ubo22

N/S Hamilton Totes in Dark Dune with gold hardware and Black with silver hardware.


----------



## ubo22

Large Miranda Totes in Shell/Suntan (ivory wings) colorblock with gold hardware and Black with quilted gussets and silver hardware.


----------



## ubo22

Large Navy/White/Luggage Sutton and Large Luggage Selma.


----------



## Pinkalicious

So many pretty bags in here...this is dangerous! The BLUSH SELMA OMG..and Ubo's miranda totes... pretty much drooling over my coffee here. Everyone's bags are so beautiful!

Here's dark dune medium (left) vs. dark khaki medium (right)






Here's peanut medium selma messenger (with a hint of dark dune to the left)


----------



## bellevie0891

LOVE these kinds of threads! They are soooo very helpful!! Ive always wanted to start threads with all my own comparison pictures in one easy to find place 

It might be a good idea to have specific threads with no chat like the model thread we have here. Its super nice to go to the thread when you are looking for photos and not have to weed through pages and pages of comments in-between pictures  

I personally like all the chat and to read others opinions, but having a separate thread for that would be ideal to me.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Pale pink (top) vs blossom (bottom)


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> Large Miranda Totes in Shell/Suntan (ivory wings) colorblock with gold hardware and Black with quilted gussets and silver hardware.



Oh......my heart is beating so fast......


----------



## CinthiaZ

Nichaidez said:


> [/attach]


 


This is great!! While I can pretty much guess, is it too late to edit this and state the colors of each bag? For folks who don't know.


----------



## melbo

By handbags4me
 "Navy" and the "Cadet" Selma.


----------



## melbo

For clarification purpose, I'd like to repost this followed by a description. Thank you Nichaidez! 


Nichaidez said:


> View attachment 2965842
> 
> My red beauties: Riley- chili. Sutton- madarin Selma- red


----------



## melbo

By PinkPeonies
Zinnia vs Neon Pink 
Good for reference.


----------



## melbo

By MDT 
Fuschia vs Pomegranate


----------



## melbo

From sambalsotong 
".. Selma in Rose Water. It's quite hard to capture the true colour. "


----------



## melbo

By designer.deals
"Fuchsia selma and zinnia selma"


----------



## yenaj

Dark Dune vs Blush





Pomegranate vs Blush


----------



## melbo

By slxl 
Black grommet in gold hardware and sliver hardware.


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> From sambalsotong
> ".. Selma in Rose Water. It's quite hard to capture the true colour. "



Is Rose Water the same as Blossom or Blush?
I noticed that it has SHW?


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> Is Rose Water the same as Blossom or Blush?
> I noticed that it has SHW?



I think it's different. Look at this 
http://m.michaelkors.com/product/ci...969&cpncode=41-40979666-2&ecid=MKC_GooglePLAs
P. S. It first came out in Japan according to the user who posted. It might be the blossom under a different name? Can't be sure unless someone compares.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Blush and dark dune!


----------



## iheart_purses

Pinkalicious said:


> So many pretty bags in here...this is dangerous! The BLUSH SELMA OMG..and Ubo's miranda totes... pretty much drooling over my coffee here. Everyone's bags are so beautiful!
> 
> Here's dark dune medium (left) vs. dark khaki medium (right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's peanut medium selma messenger (with a hint of dark dune to the left)



Could you please do a picture with the dark khaki and peanut together??? I've really been hoping for a good comparison of these two! Much appreciated


----------



## Pinkalicious

iheart_purses said:


> Could you please do a picture with the dark khaki and peanut together??? I've really been hoping for a good comparison of these two! Much appreciated




Oh no, I'm sorry! I actually returned the dark khaki. I just took pics before I returned it. I think someone here has a ton of brown bags that can do it for you!


----------



## ubo22

iheart_purses said:


> Could you please do a picture with the dark khaki and peanut together??? I've really been hoping for a good comparison of these two! Much appreciated


Look at post #4 above.  The picture from Nichaidez includes (from left to right) dark dune, dark khaki, luggage, peanut, and suntan.


----------



## Nichaidez

ubo22 said:


> Look at post #4 above.  The picture from Nichaidez includes (from left to right) dark dune, dark khaki, luggage, peanut, and suntan.


The suttons on picture my picture are dark khaki and peanut...


----------



## paula3boys

I don't see blush next to blossom. Anyone have one?


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> I don't see blush next to blossom. Anyone have one?



Not side by side . Pinkalicious had both colors at separate times, but she returned blossom.


----------



## Sarah03

Raspberry Hamilton, Fuchsia Selma
View attachment 2974721


----------



## _jssaa

Medium Selma Satchel in Pale Pink, Dark Dune and Pearl Grey.


----------



## _jssaa

Dark Dune vs Pearl Grey.
Pale Pink vs Pearl Grey.
Dark Dune vs Pale Pink.


----------



## coivcte

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2969663
> 
> Blush and dark dune!



May I know the size of the Ava and Selma please?


----------



## DiamondsForever

_jssaa said:


> Dark Dune vs Pearl Grey.
> Pale Pink vs Pearl Grey.
> Dark Dune vs Pale Pink.



Lovely pictures and colours! Sooo want something in DD and pearl grey.....


----------



## _jssaa

DiamondsForever said:


> Lovely pictures and colours! Sooo want something in DD and pearl grey.....



Medium Studded Pearl Grey messenger!! I want to replace my black messenger for that if it was available to me.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Sarah03 said:


> Raspberry Hamilton, Fuchsia Selma
> View attachment 2974721



Oh my days, love the Raspberry! Gorgeous.


----------



## DiamondsForever

_jssaa said:


> Medium Studded Pearl Grey messenger!! I want to replace my black messenger for that if it was available to me.



Agreed jssaa! I'm very tempted by this bag. The silver studs really add an extra something. Gah, trying to be good...


----------



## Momo1113

Microstud Hamilton in Blossom
Pale Pink Small Cynthia
Rose Water Card Holder


----------



## yenaj

Momo1113 said:


> Microstud Hamilton in Blossom
> 
> Pale Pink Small Cynthia
> 
> Rose Water Card Holder




Ooh lovely!  Would you say that Blossom and Rosewater are the same? I can't see a difference!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Momo1113 said:


> Microstud Hamilton in Blossom
> Pale Pink Small Cynthia
> Rose Water Card Holder



Love the Blossom Hamilton! Gorgeous with SHW. Can I ask where you found this beauty please?


----------



## coivcte

Momo1113 said:


> Microstud Hamilton in Blossom
> Pale Pink Small Cynthia
> Rose Water Card Holder



Wow how did you manage to find the Blossom Hamilton? Beautiful!


----------



## ubo22

yenaj said:


> Ooh lovely!  Would you say that Blossom and Rosewater are the same? I can't see a difference!


+1
It looks like blossom and rose water are the same color.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> +1
> It looks like blossom and rose water are the same color.



Maybe the difference lies in the hardware? Rose for rose gold? Did the blossom only come in shw?


----------



## yenaj

melbo said:


> Maybe the difference lies in the hardware? Rose for rose gold? Did the blossom only come in shw?




Mmm could be. The blossom Selmas in Dubai definitely had gold hardware though.


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> Mmm could be. The blossom Selmas in Dubai definitely had gold hardware though.
> View attachment 2981252



Interesting. Do all rose waters have rose gold hardware or is it in the regular gold as well? It's really just a theory.. Grasping at straws... Lol


----------



## yenaj

melbo said:


> Interesting. Do all rose waters have rose gold hardware or is it in the regular gold as well? It's really just a theory.. Grasping at straws... Lol




Haha nope it comes in yellow gold too. Lol this is stressful


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> Haha nope it comes in yellow gold too. Lol this is stressful
> View attachment 2981256



Lol. Well I'm just glad us girls that missed out on blossom are getting a second chance


----------



## Pinkalicious

coivcte said:


> May I know the size of the Ava and Selma please?



Yes, it's the Medium Ava and Medium Selma satchel



Momo1113 said:


> Microstud Hamilton in Blossom
> Pale Pink Small Cynthia
> Rose Water Card Holder



Love everything! When will you take the wrapping off?

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Momo1113

yenaj said:


> Ooh lovely!  Would you say that Blossom and Rosewater are the same? I can't see a difference!



Thanks! And yes, they are indeed the same.   I actually thought Rose Water would be a darker pink base on photos I've seen online, but I was surprised when I received my Hamilton today and the colors turned out to be the same.


----------



## Momo1113

DiamondsForever said:


> Love the Blossom Hamilton! Gorgeous with SHW. Can I ask where you found this beauty please?





coivcte said:


> Wow how did you manage to find the Blossom Hamilton? Beautiful!



Thank you! I got her from Macy's website last week.  She was an unplanned purchase.  I was looking for a black bag when this beautiful micro stud black Hamilton caught my attention.  I've been wanting a Hamilton so in all my excitement, I bought her without a second thought, even disregarding the color description.  The color was listed as Blossom/Silver even though the picture was of a black bag. I have been very excited waiting for her to arrive.   She's gorgeous in this color, and I'm really glad I bought her.


----------



## Momo1113

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes, it's the Medium Ava and Medium Selma satchel
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything! When will you take the wrapping off?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Thank you!  I'm still undecided about the Cynthia as I also got the pale pink selma messenger, a Fuchsia sutton, and now a Blossom Hamilton.  Not sure if I need another pink bag.  The Hamilton though is definitely a keeper.  The wrappings came right off after I took that picture.


----------



## coivcte

Momo1113 said:


> Microstud Hamilton in Blossom
> Pale Pink Small Cynthia
> Rose Water Card Holder





Momo1113 said:


> Thank you! I got her from Macy's website last week.  She was an unplanned purchase.  I was looking for a black bag when this beautiful micro stud black Hamilton caught my attention.  I've been wanting a Hamilton so in all my excitement, I bought her without a second thought, even disregarding the color description.  The color was listed as Blossom/Silver even though the picture was of a black bag. I have been very excited waiting for her to arrive.   She's gorgeous in this color, and I'm really glad I bought her.



I don't see the bag on Macys, do you know if it's still there or have they taken it down?
May I ask if it was on a sale?


----------



## cdtracing

Blossom with rose gold hardware would look awesome.  Does it come with rose hardware?


----------



## Pinkalicious

Momo1113 said:


> Thank you!  I'm still undecided about the Cynthia as I also got the pale pink selma messenger, a Fuchsia sutton, and now a Blossom Hamilton.  Not sure if I need another pink bag.  The Hamilton though is definitely a keeper.  The wrappings came right off after I took that picture.




I love all of them! Pink is my fave! I think if you love pale pink enough the Cynthia and the Selma messenger are 2 totally diff bags. Does the small Cynthia carry a lot and can your wear it crossbody? If so maybe return one if they would serve the same purpose. The Cynthia seems a bit more dressy than the messenger but since the Hamilton and sutton can be dressed up, maybe keep the pale pink Selma! Do you have any other selmas?


----------



## Momo1113

coivcte said:


> I don't see the bag on Macys, do you know if it's still there or have they taken it down?
> May I ask if it was on a sale?



I did get her on sale.  She was around $260, and I got an additional 20% off so it came out to be $225 including tax.  I got her from here: http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-microstud-hamilton-center-stripe-east-west-satchel?ID=1708330&cm_mmc=OpsEmail-_-264_shipment_confirmation-_-1708330-_-MB



Pinkalicious said:


> I love all of them! Pink is my fave! I think if you love pale pink enough the Cynthia and the Selma messenger are 2 totally diff bags. Does the small Cynthia carry a lot and can your wear it crossbody? If so maybe return one if they would serve the same purpose. The Cynthia seems a bit more dressy than the messenger but since the Hamilton and sutton can be dressed up, maybe keep the pale pink Selma! Do you have any other selmas?



Thank you!  The small Cynthia does carry a lot, more than a selma messenger.  It also can be worn cross body though I prefer the look of the selma more as a crossbody. The Cynthia is very cute when carried by the handles. Because they are so different, it's so hard to decide.  The PP selma messenger is the only one that I have.


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Lol. Well I'm just glad us girls that missed out on blossom are getting a second chance


Blossom never was fully introduced in the USA, so rose water is the USA version.


----------



## luzpenne

yenaj said:


> Haha nope it comes in yellow gold too. Lol this is stressful
> View attachment 2981256



So Blossom & Rose Water are totally, exactly the same color. But i wonder why my browser shows Blossom unlike yours. Got me so confused.  XD


----------



## yenaj

luzpenne said:


> So Blossom & Rose Water are totally, exactly the same color. But i wonder why my browser shows Blossom unlike yours. Got me so confused.  XD




It seems they've changed it now! Mine says Blossom too. Perhaps they realised how silly it was to have two names for the same colour lol


----------



## luzpenne

yenaj said:


> It seems they've changed it now! Mine says Blossom too. Perhaps they realised how silly it was to have two names for the same colour lol



Maybe you're right lol. Good news for us though we dont have to collect both colors.


----------



## yenaj

Dark Dune and Blush large jet set crossbodies


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Dark Dune and Blush large jet set crossbodies
> View attachment 2984369



Thank you hon! oh my these are so pretty! I think I need both of these!


----------



## paula3boys

yenaj said:


> Dark Dune and Blush large jet set crossbodies
> View attachment 2984369




They need to do colorblock with these together!


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Thank you hon! oh my these are so pretty! I think I need both of these!




Do it!  they're soooo worth it



paula3boys said:


> They need to do colorblock with these together!




I think Pinkalicious said this the other day! A DD/Blush colourblock would finish my bank account off for sure lol I'd buy everything. Do you think Dark Khaki would be good as the third accent colour? I'm trying to imagine it in my head!


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Dark Dune and Blush large jet set crossbodies
> View attachment 2984369





paula3boys said:


> They need to do colorblock with these together!



I'd buy it!


----------



## TnC

yenaj said:


> Dark Dune and Blush large jet set crossbodies
> View attachment 2984369


 
My favorite colors!! And I love the jet set crossbody.


----------



## CinthiaZ

SAY!! Someone needs to move this to the REFERENCE LIBRARY PHOTOS ONLY!!  It will keep this pinned to the top and will stay in our reference library. We NEED this There! Anyone willing to steal all the pics from here and start that COLOR COMPARISONS thread in our new reference library?? I just started a new VINTAGE thread there and it is pretty easy actually. You just open up another TPF page on your computer and swipe the pics from that page and add to the new thread!


----------



## paula3boys

yenaj said:


> Do it!  they're soooo worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Pinkalicious said this the other day! A DD/Blush colourblock would finish my bank account off for sure lol I'd buy everything. Do you think Dark Khaki would be good as the third accent colour? I'm trying to imagine it in my head!




Possibly! It would be easier to see all three together to know


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> They need to do colorblock with these together!


Paula, could you please start a new thread for this in the reference library?? You could even swipe some of the pics from this thread! it is PICS ONLY.

Please help me spread the word to add ( in the style threads, not this one) of the interiors on each bag posted. it really helps the authenticators to have this new reference library and we are STOKED! but it would be SOooo helpful to see at least one pic of the interior of each bag. Thank you!


----------



## paula3boys

CinthiaZ said:


> Paula, could you please start a new thread for this in the reference library?? You could even swipe some of the pics from this thread! it is PICS ONLY.
> 
> Please help me spread the word to add ( in the style threads, not this one) of the interiors on each bag posted. it really helps the authenticators to have this new reference library and we are STOKED! but it would be SOooo helpful to see at least one pic of the interior of each bag. Thank you!




I'm on iPad so it's not easy for me to do it. I'll see if I can help when on computer again. Not sure when that will be. It sounds a little confusing for me lol


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> I'm on iPad so it's not easy for me to do it. I'll see if I can help when on computer again. Not sure when that will be. It sounds a little confusing for me lol


I totally understand! I have a heck of a time trying to navigate this site from my phone! We can only do this in our spare time of course! lol! Which can be hard to find. Thanks!


----------



## HesitantShopper

yenaj said:


> Dark Dune and Blush large jet set crossbodies
> View attachment 2984369



These are sooooo pretty!



paula3boys said:


> They need to do colorblock with these together!



Oh heck yeah! now that would be stunning!


----------



## the_baglover

paula3boys said:


> They need to do colorblock with these together!



I think I saw a medium Selma in these colours. Not sure though.


----------



## paula3boys

the_baglover said:


> I think I saw a medium Selma in these colours. Not sure though.



Where? Nobody has seen it yet! Like a unicorn


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Dark Dune and Blush large jet set crossbodies
> View attachment 2984369



Argh keep looking at this picture yenaj! Can't decide which colour to order, love them both. Is having 3 Blush bags bordering on madness... ?!

Which one do you find yourself using more at the moment.

Like the look of the jet set travel wallet in Blush as well...


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Argh keep looking at this picture yenaj! Can't decide which colour to order, love them both. Is having 3 Blush bags bordering on madness... ?!
> 
> 
> 
> Which one do you find yourself using more at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Like the look of the jet set travel wallet in Blush as well...




Of course not, if I ever see a blush med sutton I'd be all over it lol! I use the DD more but only because I still haven't treated my blush one lol (i know)

The wallet is tdf!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Saw these today and loved them both! 
Left is peanut and right is dark khaki
Both medium

Yenaj - dark khaki sutton is so pretty!! You need need need this bag so I can live vicariously through you.. It's crazy how we have the exact same tastes! (And diamonds forever!) Are you sure you both won't end up with a blossom Cindy too? [emoji23]


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2986266
> 
> Saw these today and loved them both!
> Left is peanut and right is dark khaki
> Both medium
> 
> Yenaj - dark khaki sutton is so pretty!! You need need need this bag so I can live vicariously through you.. It's crazy how we have the exact same tastes! (And diamonds forever!) Are you sure you both won't end up with a blossom Cindy too? [emoji23]




I'm literally so in love right now! It sooooo gorg
I'm done with buying bags I need to stop! I have to buy a camera actually, so that's a good excuse 
We can live through each other if you get the blossom cindy lol


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Of course not, if I ever see a blush med sutton I'd be all over it lol! I use the DD more but only because I still haven't treated my blush one lol (i know)
> 
> The wallet is tdf!



The rubbish weather doesn't help with wearing the Blush at the moment either does it! Can't wait for May to cheer up, maybe next bank holiday will be warmer. Defo good idea to treat the blush before wear. Did your mum go for the Blush Selma in the end? 

I think a new jet set crossbody will need a smaller wallet to go with it...


----------



## the_baglover

paula3boys said:


> Where? Nobody has seen it yet! Like a unicorn



It was pink on the top and beige on the bottom. A pretty combination for a selma. But I've no idea what the colours are called. MK's colours are getting tricky to differentiate.


----------



## yenaj

the_baglover said:


> It was pink on the top and beige on the bottom. A pretty combination for a selma. But I've no idea what the colours are called. MK's colours are getting tricky to differentiate.




Hmm it could have been the blossom and suntan combo? There was also a blossom and suntan colourblock Sutton (see pic). Could that have been it?


----------



## paula3boys

the_baglover said:


> It was pink on the top and beige on the bottom. A pretty combination for a selma. But I've no idea what the colours are called. MK's colours are getting tricky to differentiate.




Blush, dark khaki and dark dune haven't been done together so doubt it was that one


----------



## iceNY

Red v Mandarin. I color corrected the image so color is very close to how it looks like IRL under daylight.

Anyone has Red v Chili?


----------



## melbo

More pictures showing fuschia vs. Raspberry. Pictures taken by different users on the thread 
Fuschia Selma vs raspberry hamilton 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Fuschia Selma vs raspberry Sutton


----------



## iheart_purses

Does anyone have any comparisons of the oranges, Burnt orange, tangerine, clementine?


----------



## iceNY

Front: Mandarin
Back: Chili, Red


----------



## paula3boys

Anyone have comparison of Tile Blue and Summer Blue?


----------



## MDT

paula3boys said:


> Anyone have comparison of Tile Blue and Summer Blue?



I'm curious to see these two colors together as well. They look so similar in photos.


----------



## Ackm

How about Aqua and tile blue comparison?


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Anyone have comparison of Tile Blue and Summer Blue?





MDT said:


> I'm curious to see these two colors together as well. They look so similar in photos.





Ackm said:


> How about Aqua and tile blue comparison?



I can do Tile blue and Summer Blue when my bag arrives today. Then when I get home I can compare it to aqua too


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> I can do Tile blue and Summer Blue when my bag arrives today. Then when I get home I can compare it to aqua too


Please compare to Heritage Blue too!


----------



## Ackm

smileydimples said:


> I can do Tile blue and Summer Blue when my bag arrives today. Then when I get home I can compare it to aqua too


Hi, r u ready for the pic? can't wait to see it! Tq in advance


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Comparison pics of Electric Blue Zip Top Tote and Sapphire EW Hamilton. To me the colors are virtually the same. In certain light, the electric blue is a smidge brighter, though. I tried to get as much natural light in the room as possible. 

View attachment 3013612

View attachment 3013610

View attachment 3013611


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Comparison pics of Electric Blue Zip Top Tote and Sapphire EW Hamilton. To me the colors are virtually the same. In certain light, the electric blue is a smidge brighter, though. I tried to get as much natural light in the room as possible.
> 
> View attachment 3013612
> 
> View attachment 3013610
> 
> View attachment 3013611




Perfect comparison pictures and exactly how I'd describe the difference


----------



## Pinkalicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Comparison pics of Electric Blue Zip Top Tote and Sapphire EW Hamilton. To me the colors are virtually the same. In certain light, the electric blue is a smidge brighter, though. I tried to get as much natural light in the room as possible.
> 
> View attachment 3013612
> 
> View attachment 3013610
> 
> View attachment 3013611




Great pics! I had no idea how they compared. That sapphire Hamilton looks so good!!


----------



## Sarah03

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Comparison pics of Electric Blue Zip Top Tote and Sapphire EW Hamilton. To me the colors are virtually the same. In certain light, the electric blue is a smidge brighter, though. I tried to get as much natural light in the room as possible.
> 
> View attachment 3013612
> 
> View attachment 3013610
> 
> View attachment 3013611




Thanks for the comparison!  They're both absolutely beautiful!


----------



## melissatrv

smileydimples said:


> I can do Tile blue and Summer Blue when my bag arrives today. Then when I get home I can compare it to aqua too




Hi there, did you ever post this. Dying to see Tile Blue


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> Hi there, did you ever post this. Dying to see Tile Blue



No I tried to get a picture and it didnt come out good and I ended up returning the bag because the chain straps kept scratching the bag and it looked to scatched   I have a  summer blue wallet , still deciding if I want another type of tile blue bag


----------



## melissatrv

smileydimples said:


> No I tried to get a picture and it didnt come out good and I ended up returning the bag because the chain straps kept scratching the bag and it looked to scatched   I have a  summer blue wallet , still deciding if I want another type of tile blue bag


 


I just ordered Tile Blue Selma from the Lord and Taylor Sale.  Going to see if I like it better than Aqua Marine


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> I just ordered Tile Blue Selma from the Lord and Taylor Sale.  Going to see if I like it better than Aqua Marine



I like it better than aquamarine forsure . It is really pretty


----------



## BeachBagGal

melissatrv said:


> I just ordered Tile Blue Selma from the Lord and Taylor Sale.  Going to see if I like it better than Aqua Marine




Ooooo please do a comparison pic when you get!


----------



## melissatrv

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooooo please do a comparison pic when you get!


 
Yes Definitely!




smileydimples said:


> I like it better than aquamarine forsure . It is really pretty




Wish the Selma had those cool silver studs!!!


----------



## smileydimples

Not exactly side by side but to show you all the colors 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I have a large Aqua Selma trying to decide if I need tile... Took back summer blue since I never used her


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> Yes Definitely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish the Selma had those cool silver studs!!!



Me too!!!! I have tried to stay away from studs but this color looks great on them I posted a picture collage of colors not exactly side by side but hopefully it helps


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Not exactly side by side but to show you all the colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a large Aqua Selma trying to decide if I need tile... Took back summer blue since I never used her




Thanks for the pic! I sure do love Tile!


----------



## cny1941

smileydimples said:


> I like it better than aquamarine forsure . It is really pretty







smileydimples said:


> Not exactly side by side but to show you all the colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a large Aqua Selma trying to decide if I need tile... Took back summer blue since I never used her




Wow..tile blue is so pretty. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Not exactly side by side but to show you all the colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a large Aqua Selma trying to decide if I need tile... Took back summer blue since I never used her




I'd really love a shot side by side with summer blue and tile blue


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> I'd really love a shot side by side with summer blue and tile blue



I returned my summer blue, I had it in my closet just sitting there and I nknew if I hadnt used it yet after having it for 5 months I woldnt use it ... I have the wallet but thats it and I havent decided if I am going to get a tile blue purse and which one, if I want with or without studs.Studs is unique because it is only to michael kors store


----------



## MDT

melissatrv said:


> I just ordered Tile Blue Selma from the Lord and Taylor Sale.  Going to see if I like it better than Aqua Marine



I just did the exact same thing. I have an aquamarine bag that I'll be selling if I like tile better. It looks so pretty in photos!


----------



## melissatrv

smileydimples said:


> I returned my summer blue, I had it in my closet just sitting there and I nknew if I hadnt used it yet after having it for 5 months I woldnt use it ... I have the wallet but thats it and I havent decided if I am going to get a tile blue purse and which one, if I want with or without studs.Studs is unique because it is only to michael kors store


 

Oh I did not know that about the studs.  When is this supposed to arrive in MK stores?  Wonder if the satchel will have studs or just the messenger?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Could anyone post a picture of blush and blossom for comparison please?


----------



## aquaphile

I would love to see a comparison of Aqua and Aquamarine!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Could anyone post a picture of blush and blossom for comparison please?




Here u go! I posted these before but not sure where.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Here u go! I posted these before but not sure where.
> View attachment 3027481
> 
> View attachment 3027482
> 
> View attachment 3027483



Thank you lovely!  you made some great choices with those, love them both!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Here u go! I posted these before but not sure where.
> View attachment 3027481
> 
> View attachment 3027482
> 
> View attachment 3027483



Thats so funny I was going to post mine too but you beat me


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Thats so funny I was going to post mine too but you beat me




Haha I already had them on my phone so it was easy! You should post yours too with your new Selma now that everyone is getting blush Selmas I can't wait to wear my blush Ava. Poor girl has been hiding in the closet! Lol


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkalicious said:


> Here u go! I posted these before but not sure where.
> View attachment 3027481
> 
> View attachment 3027482
> 
> View attachment 3027483



Those are wonderful color choices!  I just love the Blush!


----------



## melissatrv

Comp Pics of Tile Blue right and Aquamarine on left


----------



## melissatrv

Comp pics of Blush on left and Dark Dune on right


----------



## smileydimples

Blossom Cindy on left and medium blush Selma on right


----------



## melissatrv

Both of these colors are lovely!  Cannot go wrong with either






smileydimples said:


> Blossom Cindy on left and medium blush Selma on right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027788
> View attachment 3027789
> View attachment 3027790
> View attachment 3027791
> View attachment 3027793
> View attachment 3027787


----------



## paula3boys

melissatrv said:


> Comp Pics of Tile Blue right and Aquamarine on left




Are you keeping both?


----------



## melissatrv

paula3boys said:


> Are you keeping both?




No I am just keeping Tile Blue


----------



## gorchess

smileydimples said:


> Blossom Cindy on left and medium blush Selma on right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027788
> View attachment 3027789
> View attachment 3027790
> View attachment 3027791
> View attachment 3027793
> View attachment 3027787



Is your Cindy medium? I'm wanting Cindy in Black or EB can't decide which color!


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Blossom Cindy on left and medium blush Selma on right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027788
> View attachment 3027789
> View attachment 3027790
> View attachment 3027791
> View attachment 3027793
> View attachment 3027787



I LOVE these photos. So so pretty! I love them both. Such lovely choices. Wish blossom would come with SHW....


----------



## Pinkalicious

gorchess said:


> Is your Cindy medium? I'm wanting Cindy in Black or EB can't decide which color!



Yes her Cindy is a medium like mine! It's a nice size



DiamondsForever said:


> I LOVE these photos. So so pretty! I love them both. Such lovely choices. Wish blossom would come with SHW....



Blossom is one of those colors that goes with GHW or SHW, i just love it!
I know blossom came with SHW for the studded hamilton, and also the Cynthia (that I exchanged for ava). SHW brought out the cooler tones of blossom imo, even hints of lavender. Super pretty!


----------



## CoachMaven

I recognize some of your avatar names from the Coach forum, that being said, the Blossom and Blush remind me of last years Neutral Pink and Peach Rose respectively. I own items in both- Neutral Pink and it is that cooler toned pale pink, where Blush is more pink/peach like Peach Rose is. If anyone is familiar with those, hth!


----------



## smileydimples

Tile blue medium messenger and large Aqua Selma


----------



## Ackm

smileydimples said:


> Tile blue medium messenger and large Aqua Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033399
> View attachment 3033400
> View attachment 3033401
> View attachment 3033402
> View attachment 3033403
> View attachment 3033404
> View attachment 3033405


Oh no u r tempting me


----------



## Ackm

Pinkalicious said:


> Pale pink (top) vs blossom (bottom)


U own a Cynthia? May I know how's the size of medium Cynthia compare to medium Selma?


----------



## Minkette

melissatrv said:


> No I am just keeping Tile Blue


I saw tile blue in person today. That color is life! I must have it!


----------



## smileydimples

Ackm said:


> Oh no u r tempting me




I hope you get one the color is so yummy


----------



## Ackm

Ya but my country dun have this color yet. So I couldn't see it in person. So envy u guys =) definitely will get one. Wish to get a Cynthia in tile blue.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Ackm said:


> U own a Cynthia? May I know how's the size of medium Cynthia compare to medium Selma?



I returned the Cynthia since I did not like the sound of the chains and it was too boxy for me. But I did take 1 pic of medium cynthia with my medium selma


----------



## Ackm

Wow but the cynthia is so nice!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> I returned the Cynthia since I did not like the sound of the chains and it was too boxy for me. But I did take 1 pic of medium cynthia with my medium selma


Good point! I'll bet those chains are maddening bouncing against that hard saffiano.. The chains don't make any noise against the soft leather bags that I have,. I can just imagine how it would sound on the Cindy. Yikes! lol! Would be hard to sneak into a room! lol!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Aquamarine Selma, summer blue Sutton, tile blue Jet Set Crossbody


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Aquamarine Selma and tile blue Jet Set Xbody


----------



## loveatfirstshop

My blue family:
Aquamarine Selma, Summer blue Sutton, Pale blue Selma, Sapphire JetSet Messenger, Tile blue JetSet Crossbody.


----------



## cny1941

loveatfirstshop said:


> My blue family:
> 
> Aquamarine Selma, Summer blue Sutton, Pale blue Selma, Sapphire JetSet Messenger, Tile blue JetSet Crossbody.




Wow..stunning! Gorgeous blue family. Thanks for sharing. Love them all.


----------



## HesitantShopper

loveatfirstshop said:


> My blue family:
> Aquamarine Selma, Summer blue Sutton, Pale blue Selma, Sapphire JetSet Messenger, Tile blue JetSet Crossbody.



Love it!!! My JS X-body needs a blue friend lol


----------



## MKbaglover

loveatfirstshop said:


> My blue family:
> Aquamarine Selma, Summer blue Sutton, Pale blue Selma, Sapphire JetSet Messenger, Tile blue JetSet Crossbody.


Beautiful collection and a great comparison shot.


----------



## TaterTots

loveatfirstshop said:


> My blue family:
> Aquamarine Selma, Summer blue Sutton, Pale blue Selma, Sapphire JetSet Messenger, Tile blue JetSet Crossbody.


 
This is one beautiful pic!!  All that Blue goodness..


----------



## rcanello

loveatfirstshop said:


> My blue family:
> Aquamarine Selma, Summer blue Sutton, Pale blue Selma, Sapphire JetSet Messenger, Tile blue JetSet Crossbody.



I am waiting for my large JS x-body in aquamarine based on the macys photo and now I know I made the right decision!


----------



## BeachBagGal

loveatfirstshop said:


> My blue family:
> Aquamarine Selma, Summer blue Sutton, Pale blue Selma, Sapphire JetSet Messenger, Tile blue JetSet Crossbody.


I LOVE all these blues!!!  I'm such a sucker for a blue bag!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

loveatfirstshop said:


> My blue family:
> 
> Aquamarine Selma, Summer blue Sutton, Pale blue Selma, Sapphire JetSet Messenger, Tile blue JetSet Crossbody.




Oh this is a pretty family shot. Love all the shades of blue[emoji7]


----------



## DiamondsForever

loveatfirstshop said:


> My blue family:
> Aquamarine Selma, Summer blue Sutton, Pale blue Selma, Sapphire JetSet Messenger, Tile blue JetSet Crossbody.



This such a beautiful family picture! Aquamarine and Tile Blue are my favs.


----------



## MDT

loveatfirstshop said:


> My blue family:
> Aquamarine Selma, Summer blue Sutton, Pale blue Selma, Sapphire JetSet Messenger, Tile blue JetSet Crossbody.



What a group of blue beauties!  There really is a big difference in tile blue and summer blue based on this photo!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I can't decide if I love Aquamarine or Tile Blue more... I would use it SS, love both....


----------



## blondienfl

Nichaidez said:


> View attachment 2967523


 How does the color watermelon compare in the "reds?"


----------



## ubo22

blondienfl said:


> How does the color watermelon compare in the "reds?"


It's more of a coral or grapefruit color.


----------



## loveatfirstshop

MDT said:


> What a group of blue beauties!  There really is a big difference in tile blue and summer blue based on this photo!


Thanks ladies! There is an obvious colour difference between summer blue and tile blue. Unfortunately I decided to return the tile blue JS xbody and got me the Tile blue woc instead.


----------



## loveatfirstshop

TaterTots said:


> This is one beautiful pic!!  All that Blue goodness..





rcanello said:


> I am waiting for my large JS x-body in aquamarine based on the macys photo and now I know I made the right decision!





BeachBagGal said:


> I LOVE all these blues!!!  I'm such a sucker for a blue bag!!





Pinkalicious said:


> Oh this is a pretty family shot. Love all the shades of blue[emoji7]





DiamondsForever said:


> This such a beautiful family picture! Aquamarine and Tile Blue are my favs.





MDT said:


> What a group of blue beauties!  There really is a big difference in tile blue and summer blue based on this photo!




Thanks ladies! I love my blue family!


----------



## TDW1982

OK ladies!  I am Hammy obsessed!  So far I have Black ghw, luggage, peanut, mandarin, pear, aquamarine, fuchsia, white, chill, dark dune, electric blue, and watermelon. I have been eyeing raspberry, clementine and pale blue (on sale at Macy's right now). I have shied away from raspberry and clementine because I have them in the N/S tote. But my latest color obsession is BLUSH!  Does anyone have a pic of the blush N/S hammy vs dark dune or dark kaki?  Nordies has the large N/S hammy in blush at full price but I haven't seen it anywhere else.  I am a bargain shopper only and am resisting paying full price for the blush hammy. Any real pics of one may help make that decision for me!


----------



## Suz82

Thought I would stick this up here more to be a hardware comparison...
Raspberry with both silver and gold hardware. Might help someone who can't decide which they prefer [emoji4]


----------



## blondienfl

Thank you!


----------



## CocoChannel

Suz82 said:


> Thought I would stick this up here more to be a hardware comparison...
> Raspberry with both silver and gold hardware. Might help someone who can't decide which they prefer [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118140



Great comparison picture&#128522; I love raspberry!&#128525;


----------



## Suz82

CocoChannel said:


> Great comparison picture[emoji4] I love raspberry![emoji7]




Thankyou, lovely and vibrant isn't it


----------



## Hollywood H

Raspberry is such a bright colour, it always cheers me up when i see it. 
I definitely need a bag in that colour. If only i weren't o a purse ban until the end of the year...


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


> Raspberry is such a bright colour, it always cheers me up when i see it.
> I definitely need a bag in that colour. If only i weren't o a purse ban until the end of the year...




Hopefully you can get one then


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Thought I would stick this up here more to be a hardware comparison...
> Raspberry with both silver and gold hardware. Might help someone who can't decide which they prefer [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118140



Love Raspberry, such a bright and happy colour xx


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Love Raspberry, such a bright and happy colour xx




It really is a gorgeous pink, prefer it with the silver hard ware myself.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> It really is a gorgeous pink, prefer it with the silver hard ware myself.



 me too. SHW is just perfect!


----------



## lluuccka

Hamilton with lock - Coffee
Hamilton without lock - Luggage
Riley - Peanut


----------



## andral5

lluuccka said:


> Hamilton with lock - Coffee
> Hamilton without lock - Luggage
> Riley - Peanut



Lovely!! All of them!
Is the Hamilton in Luggage not supposed to have a lock?


----------



## lluuccka

andral5 said:


> Lovely!! All of them!
> Is the Hamilton in Luggage not supposed to have a lock?


No. It's outlet version of Hamilton


----------



## andral5

lluuccka said:


> No. It's outlet version of Hamilton



Aha, Idk there are different.


----------



## Hollywood H

Suz82 said:


> Hopefully you can get one then



I hope so too.


----------



## Suz82

Watermelon next to Raspberry


----------



## Suz82

Raspberry next to chili.


----------



## Suz82

Watermelon and chili.


----------



## blondienfl

I have the Raspberry and I now have to have the Chili. Thank you to everyone for all your help!


----------



## Suz82

blondienfl said:


> I have the Raspberry and I now have to have the Chili. Thank you to everyone for all your help!




No problem, it's a little darker in person than my pictures capture x


----------



## Hollywood H

Suz82 said:


> Watermelon next to Raspberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120788



Raspberry is a great colour. My next MK bag will have this colour.


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


> Raspberry is a great colour. My next MK bag will have this colour.




You'll love it, I would like a medium Selma with the silver studs but have raspberry and white colour block mini so can't quite justify having another.... Unless I sold the mini


----------



## paula3boys

Hollywood H said:


> Raspberry is a great colour. My next MK bag will have this colour.



It really is! You need one 

I just ordered a chili medium Selma yesterday. I have a mandarin jet set zip top tote, but that is more for spring/summer and is orange based red. Chili is a nice true red. I already have a chili wallet. Darn MK makes me want the rainbow and then some!!


----------



## Hollywood H

paula3boys said:


> It really is! You need one
> 
> I just ordered a chili medium Selma yesterday. I have a mandarin jet set zip top tote, but that is more for spring/summer and is orange based red. Chili is a nice true red. I already have a chili wallet. Darn MK makes me want the rainbow and then some!!



We need a rainbow of bags. There arw so many colours i would like.


----------



## paula3boys

Anyone have comparison of steel grey and cinder?


----------



## Christa72720

Here is a comparison of Cinder vs Dark Dune


----------



## the_baglover

Christa72720 said:


> Here is a comparison of Cinder vs Dark Dune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121472



Thank you! That's very helpful.


----------



## Hollywood H

paula3boys said:


> Anyone have comparison of steel grey and cinder?



Soft pebbled leather in cinder and saffiano leather in steel grey


----------



## Hollywood H

Soft pebbled pear grey, saffiano pearl grey, saffiano steel grey.


----------



## paula3boys

Hollywood H said:


> Soft pebbled leather in cinder and saffiano leather in steel grey




Thanks!

Where did you get the MK cosmetic case? I haven't seen that one


----------



## Hollywood H

paula3boys said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Where did you get the MK cosmetic case? I haven't seen that one



I bought it months ago in a department store in Switzerland but haven't used it since then.


----------



## cny1941

Hollywood H said:


> Soft pebbled leather in cinder and saffiano leather in steel grey




Thanks for the pics! Saw cinder Selma today love love. Pretty [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## paula3boys

Anyone have grape and iris comparison pic?


----------



## smileydimples

Iris and wisteria


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Iris and wisteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122322
> View attachment 3122323
> View attachment 3122325
> View attachment 3122326



I definitely like the Iris better (that is the Riley one right?)


----------



## smileydimples

Violet and Iris compared


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> I definitely like the Iris better (that is the Riley one right?)




Iris is the Riley one [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## andral5

Oh my, I love all the purple ones! But as much as I like purple, from those 3 you posted above, smileydimples, I like the wisteria one the most. Even though it's the lightest shade of them all, close to a lavender maybe, I love it the most.


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Iris and wisteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122322
> View attachment 3122323
> View attachment 3122325
> View attachment 3122326



I love them all!   Especially the wisteria.   Too bad it's so close in color to a hobo I currently have.  If I could find something in violet or pomegranate I would be in heaven!


----------



## Hollywood H

smileydimples said:


> Iris and wisteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122322
> View attachment 3122323
> View attachment 3122325
> View attachment 3122326



I need a bag in Iris. &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Christa72720

cny1941 said:


> Thanks for the pics! Saw cinder Selma today love love. Pretty [emoji173]&#65039;



Ooh was the Cinder a medium or large?


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> Iris and wisteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122322
> View attachment 3122323
> View attachment 3122325
> View attachment 3122326




This pics are great, thanks.  Chandler is next on my list.  Just trying to pic the right color, was really hoping for steel gray or cinder.  No luck.  I have a pearl grey and a grape bag, I'm not really feeling black these days (just got into colors this year).  Wisteria looks amazing.  Have you tried out the Chandler yet and if so, what do you think?


----------



## cny1941

Christa72720 said:


> Ooh was the Cinder a medium or large?




It's medium.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Dark dune soft leather v dark dune saffiano leather.


----------



## Suz82

My deep Pink Medium Selma just came in the mail so thought I would show a comparison of it to my Rasperry wallet [emoji4]


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> My deep Pink Medium Selma just came in the mail so thought I would show a comparison of it to my Rasperry wallet [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130842




Gosh quite a clear difference between them.  I have deep pink large Selma and this has me decided I prefer the darker tone of it to raspberry thanks for the comparison pic, as i've been looking at a raspberry bag and now know on a larger scale it isn't the colour for me.


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Gosh quite a clear difference between them.  I have deep pink large Selma and this has me decided I prefer the darker tone of it to raspberry thanks for the comparison pic, as i've been looking at a raspberry bag and now know on a larger scale it isn't the colour for me.




No problem glad it helped you  what you going to get instead? X


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> No problem glad it helped you  what you going to get instead? X




Not sure yet. I really need to get nothing! But am lusting after either an ava or a sutton and it was a sutton i'd seen in raspberry.  I think I may look out for something in blush as that looks like a nice shade.


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Not sure yet. I really need to get nothing! But am lusting after either an ava or a sutton and it was a sutton i'd seen in raspberry.  I think I may look out for something in blush as that looks like a nice shade.




Blush is lovely, can be so hard to call what a colour is going to be like unless you see it in person. My gamble on deep pink payed off and it's everything I wanted it to be x


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> Blush is lovely, can be so hard to call what a colour is going to be like unless you see it in person. My gamble on deep pink payed off and it's everything I wanted it to be x




Yes I love my large selma same colourway as ur messenger, deep pink with shw.  I don't think i'd love it so much with ghw.

It is amazing how different leathers mean colours look incredibly different so my dark dune saffiano wallet and dd soft leather bag look similar but not exactly same.

Yes blush does look nice, haven't seen IRL, but photos i've seen it looks a nice shade.

So many shades, so many bags = way to much choice lol.


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Yes I love my large selma same colourway as ur messenger, deep pink with shw.  I don't think i'd love it so much with ghw.
> 
> It is amazing how different leathers mean colours look incredibly different so my dark dune saffiano wallet and dd soft leather bag look similar but not exactly same.
> 
> Yes blush does look nice, haven't seen IRL, but photos i've seen it looks a nice shade.
> 
> So many shades, so many bags = way to much choice lol.




Way too much choice I'm sitting on my hands right now and going to enjoy my little collection


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> My deep Pink Medium Selma just came in the mail so thought I would show a comparison of it to my Rasperry wallet [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130842


I love Deep Pink!  It's a very versatile pink. I have a mini Messenger that's black with deep pink stripes. It's a nice toned down pink.


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> Not sure yet. I really need to get nothing! But am lusting after either an ava or a sutton and it was a sutton i'd seen in raspberry.  I think I may look out for something in blush as that looks like a nice shade.



Blush is such a lovely shade! It's my colour of the year, goes with everything......and cheaper than comparable Prada....


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush is such a lovely shade! It's my colour of the year, goes with everything......and cheaper than comparable Prada....




Been looking at some online this evening.  Falling more and more in love with it.  Oh dear lol.


----------



## CocoChannel

Does anyone have the soft leather pictures of dark dune vs cinder? I would love to see them&#65533;&#65533;


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> Been looking at some online this evening.  Falling more and more in love with it.  Oh dear lol.



It's a surprising colour as looks very cream sometimes and pink at others. Really beautiful though, goes with so much! Hope the weather has been better for you today hon? Poured with rain here yesterday. I got drowned coming back from Tesco after work! :rain:


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> My deep Pink Medium Selma just came in the mail so thought I would show a comparison of it to my Rasperry wallet [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130842



So pretty! Love deep pink with SHW. What colours will you wear her with? I do love Raspberry, so vibrant and gorgeous with SHW. One day I'll invest....!


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> It's a surprising colour as looks very cream sometimes and pink at others. Really beautiful though, goes with so much! Hope the weather has been better for you today hon? Poured with rain here yesterday. I got drowned coming back from Tesco after work! :rain:




Omg ur doing nothing to dissuade me such a bad influence.  There is a jet set that has a laptop bit in on ebay that I am watching.  Imported from the US i'd save on the UK rrp of £220!

Weather been odd, blue sky yet total downpours. Best mate came round, sunny when she arrived, she left an hour later to torrential down pour.  Plus it is definately getting colder down here.  Gas central heating going on gettng tempting.  Bestie already lit her two log burners, she's such a lightweight, get another blanket is the motto in my house!


----------



## melissatrv

Anyone have a comp pic of this years Merlot with last years Claret?


----------



## Suz82

BeachBagGal said:


> I love Deep Pink!  It's a very versatile pink. I have a mini Messenger that's black with deep pink stripes. It's a nice toned down pink.




That sounds lovely, your right it's bright but in a calm way lol



DiamondsForever said:


> So pretty! Love deep pink with SHW. What colours will you wear her with? I do love Raspberry, so vibrant and gorgeous with SHW. One day I'll invest....!




I think il wear her with black jeans, and varying shades of pink/plum x


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> That sounds lovely, your right it's bright but in a calm way lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think il wear her with black jeans, and varying shades of pink/plum x



Lovely combo for winter! x


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> Omg ur doing nothing to dissuade me such a bad influence.  There is a jet set that has a laptop bit in on ebay that I am watching.  Imported from the US i'd save on the UK rrp of £220!
> 
> Weather been odd, blue sky yet total downpours. Best mate came round, sunny when she arrived, she left an hour later to torrential down pour.  Plus it is definately getting colder down here.  Gas central heating going on gettng tempting.  Bestie already lit her two log burners, she's such a lightweight, get another blanket is the motto in my house!



Lol sorry  the Blush jet set is really lovely. I've seen it IRL and it was very tempting! Fingers crossed for you.

Ha, IKWYM re. the cold. Def chiller in the mornings here. Our house is well insulated though, so don't have heating on much. Log burners always make me think of winter! Christmas will be coming before we know it! x


----------



## melissatrv

melissatrv said:


> Anyone have a comp pic of this years Merlot with last years Claret?




I will reply to my own post.  I was not able to take a pic but put my Claret Sutton next to the Merlot Python Riley and the colors were so very close that I could justify the spend.


----------



## luvallpurses

melissatrv said:


> I will reply to my own post.  I was not able to take a pic but put my Claret Sutton next to the Merlot Python Riley and the colors were so very close that I could justify the spend.



Could you please post a pic?  The merlot does not come in the styles/size that I want.  Thinking of going the preloved route.  Thank you.


----------



## REYNALD0C

Pearl Grey vs Steel Grey in the Extra Small Crossbody Ava!


----------



## reginaPhalange

REYNALD0C said:


> Pearl Grey vs Steel Grey in the Extra Small Crossbody Ava!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133149




Does the Steel Grey (on the right) have gold hardware?


----------



## Kaylee92

Dusty Rose Bag vs Pale Pink Wallet


----------



## trefusisgirl

Kaylee92 said:


> Dusty Rose Bag vs Pale Pink Wallet




Both lovely colours, must get me some paler pink items. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kaylee92

trefusisgirl said:


> Both lovely colours, must get me some paler pink items. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you and no problem =)


----------



## smileydimples

Okay I had a pic of grape before I sold her 
Left is grape right is Iris


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Okay I had a pic of grape before I sold her
> Left is grape right is Iris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135596



Great pics. Looks to be the same as when comparing identical color in saffiano to the one in leather across all of the colors. Hopefully that makes sense! lol


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Great pics. Looks to be the same as when comparing identical color in saffiano to the one in leather across all of the colors. Hopefully that makes sense! lol



It does  I agree I am glad I sold my Grape since I love Riley more


----------



## JessLuu

Does anyone have a comparison of zinnia to raspberry? I always wanted zinnia from pictures on here, but it just occurred to me that in pics it looks similar to raspberry.


----------



## paula3boys

JessLuu said:


> Does anyone have a comparison of zinnia to raspberry? I always wanted zinnia from pictures on here, but it just occurred to me that in pics it looks similar to raspberry.



If you do a search, there were some comparison pics


----------



## JessLuu

paula3boys said:


> If you do a search, there were some comparison pics



Thanks I found one! Seems like zinnia is pretty close to raspberry, so now I don't feel bad for missing out on zinnia, because I already have raspberry


----------



## HeatherL

Left medium Iris Sutton
Right Grape Jet Set Tote


----------



## paula3boys

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3144887
> 
> 
> Left medium Iris Sutton
> Right Grape Jet Set Tote




Are you sure right is grape and not Violet? Looks like Violet. Violet has gold hardware and grape has silver


----------



## HeatherL

paula3boys said:


> Are you sure right is grape and not Violet? Looks like Violet. Violet has gold hardware and grape has silver




Yes, they also both have silver hardware as well.  Sometimes it's difficult to tell in certain pics.


----------



## paula3boys

HeatherL said:


> Yes, they also both have silver hardware as well.  Sometimes it's difficult to tell in certain pics.




I asked since I own Violet and grape. Grape looks like left and Violet looks like right. Sorry


----------



## HeatherL

paula3boys said:


> I asked since I own Violet and grape. Grape looks like left and Violet looks like right. Sorry




No problem.  I actually have the Violet pencil case and didn't even think to add it to the pic.  It was too dark after I saw this and I already put the Grape away.


----------



## laurelenas

Hello! Can someone tell me which of these two pictures is closer to pale blue irl? TIA.


----------



## Sarah03

laurelenas said:


> Hello! Can someone tell me which of these two pictures is closer to pale blue irl? TIA.
> View attachment 3146521
> View attachment 3146523




I would say the one on the right from the MK site. 
This is a pic of mine which is pretty darn close:


----------



## laurelenas

Sarah03 said:


> I would say the one on the right from the MK site.
> This is a pic of mine which is pretty darn close:
> View attachment 3146535




Thank you Sarah03. I really like the way it looks in you picture better than what it looks like in the MK one.


----------



## Sarah03

laurelenas said:


> Thank you Sarah03. I really like the way it looks in you picture better than what it looks like in the MK one.




You're welcome!  It's so much prettier in person.


----------



## laurelenas

Sarah03 said:


> You're welcome!  It's so much prettier in person.




Is it difficult to keep clean?


----------



## MDT

Cinder vs Dark Dune

I was actually kind of surprised how similar they are. Cinder is cooler and a little darker, DD warmer.

Love these two neutrals!


----------



## Sarah03

laurelenas said:


> Is it difficult to keep clean?




Not at all!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MDT said:


> Cinder vs Dark Dune
> 
> I was actually kind of surprised how similar they are. Cinder is cooler and a little darker, DD warmer.
> 
> Love these two neutrals!



Are you keeping both? I couldn't choose, that's a tough one!


----------



## keishapie1973

MDT said:


> Cinder vs Dark Dune
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually kind of surprised how similar they are. Cinder is cooler and a little darker, DD warmer.
> 
> 
> 
> Love these two neutrals!




Yes, they are very similar. I love both of them...[emoji7]


----------



## MDT

DiamondsForever said:


> Are you keeping both? I couldn't choose, that's a tough one!



Yes!!  I've had the DD wallet since the color first came out. Still love it as much as I did when I bought it! I just picked up the Cinder wallet yesterday to carry with my SHW bags.


----------



## Bootlover07

Sarah03 said:


> I would say the one on the right from the MK site.
> This is a pic of mine which is pretty darn close:
> View attachment 3146535




Is your peanut a medium? It looks slightly smaller. I'm trying to decide on size now, although medium only is in black right now. Which size do you prefer?


----------



## Sarah03

Bootlover07 said:


> Is your peanut a medium? It looks slightly smaller. I'm trying to decide on size now, although medium only is in black right now. Which size do you prefer?




Yep, peanut is medium. I like both of them, and I don't really notice a huge difference in their size. The pale blue definitely holds more, but it doesn't really seem much larger than peanut. It just seems that the "large" is taller than the "medium" by a couple of inches. I posted some comparison pics in the reference library- those should give you a better idea 

ETA: it is post #17 in the "bag size comparison" thread.


----------



## Bootlover07

Sarah03 said:


> Yep, peanut is medium. I like both of them, and I don't really notice a huge difference in their size. The pale blue definitely holds more, but it doesn't really seem much larger than peanut. It just seems that the "large" is taller than the "medium" by a couple of inches. I posted some comparison pics in the reference library- those should give you a better idea
> 
> ETA: it is post #17 in the "bag size comparison" thread.




Thanks!!! I'm 5'3 and about 112 and trying to decide between the two sizes. I haven't seen medium in person yet. I'd love black with silver hardware but it's only in large; it sounds like there's not a huge difference though so that's good. I don't mind gold, but black and silver is edgier to me [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Bootlover07 said:


> Thanks!!! I'm 5'3 and about 112 and trying to decide between the two sizes. I haven't seen medium in person yet. I'd love black with silver hardware but it's only in large; it sounds like there's not a huge difference though so that's good. I don't mind gold, but black and silver is edgier to me [emoji5]&#65039;




I tried on medium and large at Macy's and she took the stuffing out and the difference was very minimal. I'm 5'5 120. And I think it looked good. I would go for it if you like the large.


----------



## Bootlover07

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I tried on medium and large at Macy's and she took the stuffing out and the difference was very minimal. I'm 5'5 120. And I think it looked good. I would go for it if you like the large.




Thank you! The large didn't seem huge when I tried on the peanut; I guess since it's a softer bag it seems less like luggage than the stiffer bags. Did you get one?


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you! The large didn't seem huge when I tried on the peanut; I guess since it's a softer bag it seems less like luggage than the stiffer bags. Did you get one?




I didn't because they didn't have any iris in stock. Now I'm waiting for another sale I really want the steel gray and black.


----------



## Bootlover07

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I didn't because they didn't have any iris in stock. Now I'm waiting for another sale I really want the steel gray and black.




That one is super cute!!


----------



## JessLuu

Large Selma in violet vs medium Selma in wisteria


----------



## myluvofbags

JessLuu said:


> Large Selma in violet vs medium Selma in wisteria



Both are just beautiful.   I already have a color similar to wisteria.   
I missed out on violet and pomegranate. &#128543;   &#128156;&#128156;&#128156; those colors.


----------



## cny1941

JessLuu said:


> Large Selma in violet vs medium Selma in wisteria




Ahh..gorgeous love them both [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MDT

JessLuu said:


> Large Selma in violet vs medium Selma in wisteria



Love the violet. I so regret selling my pomegranate Selma a year ago


----------



## iheart_purses

Curious if anyone has Aqua and can compare it to the new color Deep Teal?


----------



## iheart_purses

Meant to post this in here before
Dark Taupe (soft leather) next to Dark Dune (saffiano)


----------



## paula3boys

iheart_purses said:


> Curious if anyone has Aqua and can compare it to the new color Deep Teal?



That would be great or even tile blue next to new deep teal!


----------



## DiamondsForever

iheart_purses said:


> Meant to post this in here before
> Dark Taupe (soft leather) next to Dark Dune (saffiano)



Wow they're v.similar. Which do you prefer? I really want a Dark Dune Selma....


----------



## ubo22

iheart_purses said:


> Meant to post this in here before
> Dark Taupe (soft leather) next to Dark Dune (saffiano)


Is your dark dune Selma a newer one with the lighter shade or an older one with the darker shade?


----------



## iheart_purses

ubo22 said:


> Is your dark dune Selma a newer one with the lighter shade or an older one with the darker shade?



It is the newer one (mar 2015). I believe I posted back in the selma forum about the color difference when I bought it, I have an older Selma messenger in Dark Dune as well - slight variation between the two Selmas, they are also made in two different countries.


----------



## ubo22

iheart_purses said:


> It is the newer one (mar 2015). I believe I posted back in the selma forum about the color difference when I bought it, I have an older Selma messenger in Dark Dune as well - slight variation between the two Selmas, they are also made in two different countries.


Okay.  So normally, dark dune in saffiano leather is darker than dark dune in soft leather.  I think they made the newer dark dune in saffiano leather lighter to match dark taupe in soft leather. That's why both your bags look the same shade.


----------



## ubo22

My new large heather grey Selma next to dark dune (older, darker shade) Hamilton tote.


----------



## overcomer

This comparison pictures was amazing! l love it, hoping own all of them now


----------



## overcomer

cdn.xiaojiaoyi.com/images/2014-09-28/l_2678139.jpg


----------



## overcomer

http://clubfiles.liba.com/2014/02/24/13/38993147.jpeg[/IMG]


----------



## overcomer




----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> My new large heather grey Selma next to dark dune (older, darker shade) Hamilton tote.




Where did you get heather grey?! I thought they only had steel grey or pearl grey right now


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> Where did you get heather grey?! I thought they only had steel grey or pearl grey right now


eBay.  I got super lucky finding it because it came out last year, and I haven't seen it anywhere.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> eBay.  I got super lucky finding it because it came out last year, and I haven't seen it anywhere.




I need something that color


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> I need something that color


Good luck in your search.


----------



## JessLuu

Blush large Selma, ballet medium Ava, blossom medium selma


----------



## keishapie1973

JessLuu said:


> Blush large Selma, ballet medium Ava, blossom medium selma



This is a very useful comparison pic. I just love blush. It's a lighter version of dark dune.....


----------



## J3nnif3r8

iheart_purses said:


> Curious if anyone has Aqua and can compare it to the new color Deep Teal?


 
Bump


----------



## Bootlover07

Pearl grey large Selma and medium Riley dark dune.


----------



## laurelenas

Hello. Can someone post a picture comparing cornflower with pale blue or heritage blue? TIA!


----------



## yellamour

Can some one compare iris and wisteria? Thanks &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Ackm

iheart_purses said:


> Curious if anyone has Aqua and can compare it to the new color Deep Teal?


Yea I wish to see this too


----------



## Lynx13

Ackm said:


> Yea I wish to see this too




Not the greatest lighting but here you go!



Aquamarine left, deep teal right.




Deep teal left, aquamarine right.


----------



## Ackm

Lynx13 said:


> Not the greatest lighting but here you go!
> View attachment 3183314
> 
> 
> Aquamarine left, deep teal right.
> 
> View attachment 3183315
> 
> 
> Deep teal left, aquamarine right.



Wow deep teal is really deep in color. It is more on blue or green?


----------



## Lynx13

Ackm said:


> Wow deep teal is really deep in color. It is more on blue or green?




Probably more of a blue but it's color is darker than I expected.  Really pretty!


----------



## paula3boys

I think dark teal is darker than I thought as well. I thought I'd want something in that color right away but prefer my tile blue, aquamarine, and electric blue bags.


----------



## iheart_purses

Lynx13 said:


> Not the greatest lighting but here you go!
> View attachment 3183314
> 
> 
> Aquamarine left, deep teal right.
> 
> View attachment 3183315
> 
> 
> Deep teal left, aquamarine right.



You wouldn't happen to have Aqua as well would you? (Slightly older color and darker than aquamarine)


----------



## MDT

iheart_purses said:


> You wouldn't happen to have Aqua as well would you? (Slightly older color and darker than aquamarine)



I saw deep teal the other day. I think it does compare best to aqua. Deep teal looked like a darker version of aqua to me. Hopefully someone can post comparison pics.


----------



## Lynx13

iheart_purses said:


> You wouldn't happen to have Aqua as well would you? (Slightly older color and darker than aquamarine)




Oops sorry! I didn't know there was an Aqua; I'm new to the brand.  I don't have Aqua.


----------



## myluvofbags

Cinder on left Dark Dune on right


----------



## myluvofbags

Merlot on left Claret on right


----------



## x_tina

JessLuu said:


> Blush large Selma, ballet medium Ava, blossom medium selma


All have a nice colour


----------



## lluuccka

First picture: Peanut Riley x Suntan Daisy shoes
Second picture: Blush card holder x Ballet Ava keychain
Third picture: Blush card holder x Dusty Rose Ava XS x Ballet Ava keychain


----------



## ubo22

lluuccka said:


> First picture: Peanut Riley x Suntan Daisy shoes
> Second picture: Blush card holder x Ballet Ava keychain
> Third picture: Blush card holder x Dusty Rose Ava XS x Ballet Ava keychain


You have a beautiful collection of MK items!


----------



## Sarah03

lluuccka said:


> First picture: Peanut Riley x Suntan Daisy shoes
> Second picture: Blush card holder x Ballet Ava keychain
> Third picture: Blush card holder x Dusty Rose Ava XS x Ballet Ava keychain




You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## lluuccka

ubo22 said:


> You have a beautiful collection of MK items!





Sarah03 said:


> You have a beautiful collection!



Thank you ladies! It's only a little part of my entire collection. I have to do some photo of all MK things I have


----------



## Corrie2103

I'm new to MK and on the weekend went to go pick up my first bag. I'm in the UK and fell in love with a gorgeous Selma in selfridges. I looked at the tag and it said Cinder so I knew what I was looking for (they didn't have it in the larger size I wanted.) I then went into Michael Kors itself and asked for The Selma in Cinder and the woman looked at me as if I was crazy she said there was no such thing. 
I remembered loving the bag in taupe online so I mentioned that and she was oh yes we don't have any, so I ended up ordering online a large taupe Selma hoping this could be Cinder but the UK version or something? 
Please can someone help I'm a bit apprehensive to what colour my bag will be&#55357;&#56873;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## myluvofbags

Corrie2103 said:


> I'm new to MK and on the weekend went to go pick up my first bag. I'm in the UK and fell in love with a gorgeous Selma in selfridges. I looked at the tag and it said Cinder so I knew what I was looking for (they didn't have it in the larger size I wanted.) I then went into Michael Kors itself and asked for The Selma in Cinder and the woman looked at me as if I was crazy she said there was no such thing.
> I remembered loving the bag in taupe online so I mentioned that and she was oh yes we don't have any, so I ended up ordering online a large taupe Selma hoping this could be Cinder but the UK version or something?
> Please can someone help I'm a bit apprehensive to what colour my bag will be&#55357;&#56873;&#55357;&#56842;



Cinder and dark taupe are different colors.
I know different stores carry different colors. I hope you are happy with the color otherwise you can return or exchange. Was there a reason you didn't grab the one from Selfridge


----------



## Corrie2103

myluvofbags said:


> Cinder and dark taupe are different colors.
> I know different stores carry different colors. I hope you are happy with the color otherwise you can return or exchange. Was there a reason you didn't grab the one from Selfridge



Thanks for the reply!
I'll just have to wait and see, I'm sure I'll love it even if it isn't the same colour I saw, they are all gorgeous!
It seems to me the stores in the UK have different names for the shades which is very confusing! Even the lady who worked at Michael Kors didn't know what Cinder was, it might be different in the U.K. I'm not sure. 
They only had the medium in Selfredges, I wanted the large


----------



## Christa72720

Corrie2103 said:


> I'm new to MK and on the weekend went to go pick up my first bag. I'm in the UK and fell in love with a gorgeous Selma in selfridges. I looked at the tag and it said Cinder so I knew what I was looking for (they didn't have it in the larger size I wanted.) I then went into Michael Kors itself and asked for The Selma in Cinder and the woman looked at me as if I was crazy she said there was no such thing.
> I remembered loving the bag in taupe online so I mentioned that and she was oh yes we don't have any, so I ended up ordering online a large taupe Selma hoping this could be Cinder but the UK version or something?
> Please can someone help I'm a bit apprehensive to what colour my bag will be&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



I ordered mine from Farfetch because there were no Large Cinders in the US. They did call it taupe, and it was Cinder.   if for some reason yours isn't ,you could always order it from Farfetch too. I also posted some pics of mine on the Selma thread.


----------



## Corrie2103

It's so confusing how they call it different things haha! The taupe I ordered has silver hardware so I'm pretty sure it won't be cinder:/ I was in such an excitement and rush to get it online as know one had it and it was black Friday haha I obv didn't pay enough attention and didn't realise it had silver hard ware I would of preferred gold, but I'm sure I will still love it. This is the pic on the website.


----------



## Corrie2103

Christa72720 said:


> I ordered mine from Farfetch because there were no Large Cinders in the US. They did call it taupe, and it was Cinder.   if for some reason yours isn't ,you could always order it from Farfetch too. I also posted some pics of mine on the Selma thread.




I'm So excited I just searched for your pics and that is the bag I ordered, I didn't realise cinder had shw, but I'm so happy that it's the one I fell in love with ahha! Owww I have to wait till Chrismtas! thanks for the help!!


----------



## Christa72720

Corrie2103 said:


> I'm So excited I just searched for your pics and that is the bag I ordered, I didn't realise cinder had shw, but I'm so happy that it's the one I fell in love with ahha! Owww I have to wait till Chrismtas! thanks for the help!!



Yay! So excited for you! I was so excited when I found the Large in Cinder that I didn't care I was paying more than retail in the US. The color is amazing and I am so happy it has silver hardware. You're going to love it. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Corrie2103

Christa72720 said:


> Yay! So excited for you! I was so excited when I found the Large in Cinder that I didn't care I was paying more than retail in the US. The color is amazing and I am so happy it has silver hardware. You're going to love it. Can't wait to see pics!




Awwww yay I'm really excited now I was a bit worried before but now I know I'll love it, it looks perfect for going with everything all year round!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Corrie2103 said:


> It's so confusing how they call it different things haha! The taupe I ordered has silver hardware so I'm pretty sure it won't be cinder:/ I was in such an excitement and rush to get it online as know one had it and it was black Friday haha I obv didn't pay enough attention and didn't realise it had silver hard ware I would of preferred gold, but I'm sure I will still love it. This is the pic on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201446



Welcome to TPF Corrie!:welcome2:
Great choice ordering from John Lewis, their customer service is top notch if there are any issues with your purchase (which I hope there won't be!) That looks like Cinder to me. When is it arriving?
I'm also in the UK, as are a few others. This is such a great forum, everyone is super friendly.


----------



## oluchika

Corrie2103 said:


> It's so confusing how they call it different things haha! The taupe I ordered has silver hardware so I'm pretty sure it won't be cinder:/ I was in such an excitement and rush to get it online as know one had it and it was black Friday haha I obv didn't pay enough attention and didn't realise it had silver hard ware I would of preferred gold, but I'm sure I will still love it. This is the pic on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201446



Saw this color in store in a jet set tote zip and it was really nice with the silver hw. Only reason I didn't buy it was because I don't really like that style tote, but the color itself was nice.


----------



## Flummy28

Hello,
has anbody a comarison picture about wisteria and iris, please?


----------



## myluvofbags

Flummy28 said:


> Hello,
> has anbody a comarison picture about wisteria and iris, please?



If you look back on page 12 of this thread you will see it.


----------



## Flummy28

myluvofbags said:


> If you look back on page 12 of this thread you will see it.




Oh, thank  you so much!


----------



## Daziedazie1

melbo said:


> By PinkPeonies
> Zinnia vs Neon Pink
> Good for reference.



Both of those pinks are gorgeous x


----------



## MKbaglover

Here we have Cherry Cindy messenger vs Chili mini Selma.  Hard to capture the chili colour but cherry is very close.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> Here we have Cherry Cindy messenger vs Chili mini Selma.  Hard to capture the chili colour but cherry is very close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207885



Thanks for posting! From the picture cherry is a deeper red and Chili is a brighter,more vibrant red?


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks for posting! From the picture cherry is a deeper red and Chili is a brighter,more vibrant red?


Yes, cherry is a little more saturated red than the the pic shows and the Chili is definitely more vibrant.  My husband said the Cherry is more of a Christmas red!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> Yes, cherry is a little more saturated red than the the pic shows and the Chili is definitely more vibrant.  My husband said the Cherry is more of a Christmas red!




Ah okay, thanks hubby. Lol


----------



## jun3machina

Super curious about malachite and palmento!


----------



## BeachBagGal

So I wanted to compare these different colors in the soft leather. L -> R is Peanut, Luggage, Dark Dune, and Dusty Rose. 





My thoughts.. Peanut is too yellow for me, love Luggage (I can see myself buying this color in a different bag at some point), love DD, and Dusty Rose is too pinky/mauvey for me. I'm only keeping the DD bag (tags don't get cut until I use it just in case I change my mind). I wish it was a little less taupe and a little more brown/beige, but it's such a gorgeous color.


----------



## bagsncakes

MKbaglover said:


> Here we have Cherry Cindy messenger vs Chili mini Selma.  Hard to capture the chili colour but cherry is very close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207885




Thank you for the pictures. Can u please also compare these in size, depth and how much more the cindy can hold as compared to mini Selma ?


----------



## MKbaglover

Mariamshah said:


> Thank you for the pictures. Can u please also compare these in size, depth and how much more the cindy can hold as compared to mini Selma ?


I don't really have time at the moment to do photo comparisons, I'm going back and from hospital visiting my dad, but I can say the Cindy holds a lot more than the mini Selma.  It would hold a similar amount to the medium Selma messenger but it is a tighter fit.  There is detailed comparison of what the medium Selma messenger and Cindy can hold in the Cindy thread which might help a bit.  I can post a comparison with the mini over the weekend if you still want it.  I would choose the Cindy for day to day shopping and going out for a meal whereas I think the mini Selma is too small for shopping but perfect for a night out.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> I don't really have time at the moment to do photo comparisons, I'm going back and from hospital visiting my dad, but I can say the Cindy holds a lot more than the mini Selma.  It would hold a similar amount to the medium Selma messenger but it is a tighter fit.  There is detailed comparison of what the medium Selma messenger and Cindy can hold in the Cindy thread which might help a bit.  I can post a comparison with the mini over the weekend if you still want it.  I would choose the Cindy for day to day shopping and going out for a meal whereas I think the mini Selma is too small for shopping but perfect for a night out.



I agree with everything MKbaglover stated. I own all three of the bags. I posted a comparison of Med Selma Messenger vs Cindy crossbody in the Cindy thread. Mini Selma definitely holds a lot less.


----------



## bagsncakes

MKbaglover said:


> I don't really have time at the moment to do photo comparisons, I'm going back and from hospital visiting my dad, but I can say the Cindy holds a lot more than the mini Selma.  It would hold a similar amount to the medium Selma messenger but it is a tighter fit.  There is detailed comparison of what the medium Selma messenger and Cindy can hold in the Cindy thread which might help a bit.  I can post a comparison with the mini over the weekend if you still want it.  I would choose the Cindy for day to day shopping and going out for a meal whereas I think the mini Selma is too small for shopping but perfect for a night out.







BeachBagGal said:


> I agree with everything MKbaglover stated. I own all three of the bags. I posted a comparison of Med Selma Messenger vs Cindy crossbody in the Cindy thread. Mini Selma definitely holds a lot less.




Thankyou for your responses. BeachBagGal, I have seen the size comparison post in the cindy thread. Thank you, it's great help. I went ahead and purchased the steel blue cindy crossbody. I hope I like it as much as MKbaglover. MKbaglover, I hope and pray your father gets healthy soon. Ox


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mariamshah said:


> Thankyou for your responses. BeachBagGal, I have seen the size comparison post in the cindy thread. Thank you, it's great help. I went ahead and purchased the steel blue cindy crossbody. I hope I like it as much as MKbaglover. MKbaglover, I hope and pray your father gets healthy soon. Ox



Sounds nice! Please post pix when you get.


----------



## MKbaglover

Mariamshah said:


> Thankyou for your responses. BeachBagGal, I have seen the size comparison post in the cindy thread. Thank you, it's great help. I went ahead and purchased the steel blue cindy crossbody. I hope I like it as much as MKbaglover. MKbaglover, I hope and pray your father gets healthy soon. Ox


Thank you- 4 weeks after his stay in ICU he is possibly getting next week for Christmas!!  I think you will enjoy your new bag, Steel blue is a beautiful colour.  I don't think this will be my only cindy messenger!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you- 4 weeks after his stay in ICU he is possibly getting next week for Christmas!!  I think you will enjoy your new bag, Steel blue is a beautiful colour.  I don't think this will be my only cindy messenger!




Aww that's fantastic to hear about your dad! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Sarah03

Lots of pink pretties to compare! Pastel Pink Medium Selma, Pale Pink Selma Messenger, & Ballet Greenwich Bucket Bag


----------



## MDT

Sarah03 said:


> Lots of pink pretties to compare! Pastel Pink Medium Selma, Pale Pink Selma Messenger, & Ballet Greenwich Bucket Bag
> View attachment 3221782
> 
> View attachment 3221783
> 
> View attachment 3221784
> 
> View attachment 3221785



Your Selmas...oh my god, to die for!


----------



## cny1941

Sarah03 said:


> Lots of pink pretties to compare! Pastel Pink Medium Selma, Pale Pink Selma Messenger, & Ballet Greenwich Bucket Bag
> View attachment 3221782
> 
> View attachment 3221783
> 
> View attachment 3221784
> 
> View attachment 3221785




Soooo pretty ..love them all love the color combo on ballet Greenwich bucket bag ..gorgeous


----------



## myluvofbags

Sarah03 said:


> Lots of pink pretties to compare! Pastel Pink Medium Selma, Pale Pink Selma Messenger, & Ballet Greenwich Bucket Bag
> View attachment 3221782
> 
> View attachment 3221783
> 
> View attachment 3221784
> 
> View attachment 3221785



Loving the bucket bag.


----------



## cdtracing

Sarah03 said:


> Lots of pink pretties to compare! Pastel Pink Medium Selma, Pale Pink Selma Messenger, & Ballet Greenwich Bucket Bag
> View attachment 3221782
> 
> View attachment 3221783
> 
> View attachment 3221784
> 
> View attachment 3221785



Great collection of Pinks.  Love the variety of style & shades!


----------



## Sarah03

cdtracing said:


> Great collection of Pinks.  Love the variety of style & shades!



Thank you!



myluvofbags said:


> Loving the bucket bag.



Thank you!



cny1941 said:


> Soooo pretty ..love them all love the color combo on ballet Greenwich bucket bag ..gorgeous



Thank you! The pop of metallic ballet on the Greenwich was a complete surprise- it's not visible in the MK website. 



MDT said:


> Your Selmas...oh my god, to die for!




Thank you! Selma is such an easy bag to carry.


----------



## alisonmrichie

smileydimples said:


> I like it better than aquamarine forsure . It is really pretty



I love this colour definitely adding it to my must have list.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Ballet saffiano leather and ballet pebbled leather


----------



## DiamondsForever

Sarah03 said:


> Lots of pink pretties to compare! Pastel Pink Medium Selma, Pale Pink Selma Messenger, & Ballet Greenwich Bucket Bag
> View attachment 3221782
> 
> View attachment 3221783
> 
> View attachment 3221784
> 
> View attachment 3221785



Beautiful! These photos are making me look forward to Spring!


----------



## keishapie1973

Dark Dune Selma vs. Cinder Hamilton


----------



## lluuccka

Shades of Brown and Beige:
Luggage Outlet Hamilton
Coffee Hamilton
Dark Dune Sutton
Peanut Riley
Suntan Hamilton Messenger
Gold Bennet


----------



## sleepykris

BeachBagGal said:


> So I wanted to compare these different colors in the soft leather. L -> R is Peanut, Luggage, Dark Dune, and Dusty Rose.
> View attachment 3214162
> 
> View attachment 3214163
> 
> 
> My thoughts.. Peanut is too yellow for me, love Luggage (I can see myself buying this color in a different bag at some point), love DD, and Dusty Rose is too pinky/mauvey for me. I'm only keeping the DD bag (tags don't get cut until I use it just in case I change my mind). I wish it was a little less taupe and a little more brown/beige, but it's such a gorgeous color.



Great comparison picture,  it's so hard to tell online from individual pictures!


----------



## myluvofbags

DK Taupe Riley, DK Cynthia, DK Khaki Smythe, Pearl Grey Hamilton,  Peanut Miranda 
It's hard to capture the various colors. Especially when you put them side by side. 
Hopefully it helps when someone is debating certain colors.


----------



## myluvofbags

Steel Grey and Pearl Grey


----------



## cny1941

myluvofbags said:


> View attachment 3231239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DK Taupe Riley, DK Cynthia, DK Khaki Smythe, Pearl Grey Hamilton,  Peanut Miranda
> It's hard to capture the various colors. Especially when you put them side by side.
> Hopefully it helps when someone is debating certain colors.




Gorgeous collection. Peanut Miranda is stunning.


----------



## BeachBagGal

sleepykris said:


> Great comparison picture,  it's so hard to tell online from individual pictures!




Thanks! I totally agree it's hard to tell online. It's very helpful when people post color comparison pictures in this thread. Even soft vs saffiano leathers vary with the same color name.


----------



## paula3boys

Coral and watermelon comparison at store


----------



## bellevie0891

paula3boys said:


> Coral and watermelon comparison at store
> 
> View attachment 3236459
> 
> View attachment 3236460




Great comparison! Thanks!!


----------



## paula3boys

bellevie0891 said:


> Great comparison! Thanks!!




Which shade do you prefer?

I own watermelon Cindy and have been debating if I should get something coral. I think I like watermelon more


----------



## bellevie0891

paula3boys said:


> Which shade do you prefer?
> 
> I own watermelon Cindy and have been debating if I should get something coral. I think I like watermelon more




Coral [emoji7]

But I'm not normally big on red tones. I like that the coral is more peachy colored. I've seen both irl and Coral is my pick personally [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

paula3boys said:


> Which shade do you prefer?
> 
> I own watermelon Cindy and have been debating if I should get something coral. I think I like watermelon more




Thanks for the close up. I really love both of the colors! I debated about getting something in watermelon last summer, but I never did. For myself personally I would probably go with coral only because I have a bag that looks closer in color to watermelon. I like to have a variety of colors in handbags. Of course I'm always subject to change my mind. [emoji14]


----------



## paula3boys

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks for the close up. I really love both of the colors! I debated about getting something in watermelon last summer, but I never did. For myself personally I would probably go with coral only because I have a bag that looks closer in color to watermelon. I like to have a variety of colors in handbags. Of course I'm always subject to change my mind. [emoji14]




Lol! Aren't we all around here?!


----------



## MDT

paula3boys said:


> Which shade do you prefer?
> 
> I own watermelon Cindy and have been debating if I should get something coral. I think I like watermelon more



I like coral, but I actually wish it had ghw! I thought I'd like the silver better since I'm a silver kind of girl, but not with this particular color. I was pretty close to purchasing a coral bag around Christmas - I just couldn't get past the silver.


----------



## paula3boys

MDT said:


> I like coral, but I actually wish it had ghw! I thought I'd like the silver better since I'm a silver kind of girl, but not with this particular color. I was pretty close to purchasing a coral bag around Christmas - I just couldn't get past the silver.




I agree. I generally prefer silver hardware, but it seems off on coral and watermelon to me.


----------



## paula3boys

I ordered coral to compare to my wardrobe and watermelon. I'm returning it after I see it doesn't look great against my skin color or wardrobe like watermelon does. Here's another pic to compare. I think coral looks almost neon in person.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hmmm...interesting. Now that I look at watermelon it doesn't look as similar to another coral bag I have. I still like both though. I need to seen in person.


----------



## laurelenas

paula3boys said:


> I ordered coral to compare to my wardrobe and watermelon. I'm returning it after I see it doesn't look great against my skin color or wardrobe like watermelon does. Here's another pic to compare. I think coral looks almost neon in person.
> View attachment 3241434




Nice picture. Watermelon is so pretty!


----------



## sleepykris

Agree that coral would look better with gold hardware.  Coral seems a bit more neon to me than watermelon, which is still pretty bright.


----------



## LilMissCutie

paula3boys said:


> i agree. I generally prefer silver hardware, but it seems off on coral and watermelon to me.



+1


----------



## LadyV

Any comparison pics of Dark Khaki and Dark Dune? I'm debating on getting a Hamilton or Selma in one of these colors.


----------



## DiamondsForever

LadyV said:


> Any comparison pics of Dark Khaki and Dark Dune? I'm debating on getting a Hamilton or Selma in one of these colors.



I can try and snap you a picture tomorrow LadyV. Have got Selmas in both colours. Its evening here so the light is dreadful!


----------



## LadyV

DiamondsForever said:


> I can try and snap you a picture tomorrow LadyV. Have got Selmas in both colours. Its evening here so the light is dreadful!




That would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## paula3boys

LadyV said:


> Any comparison pics of Dark Khaki and Dark Dune? I'm debating on getting a Hamilton or Selma in one of these colors.




I think there are pics if you do a search also. I recall seeing some before


----------



## nickkyvintage

Large Cinder Selma
Medium Steel Grey Selma


----------



## DiamondsForever

Dark Khaki and Dark Dune. With and without flash.


----------



## LadyV

DiamondsForever said:


> Dark Khaki and Dark Dune. With and without flash.


 
Thanks! These are great comparison photos. Those bags are gorgeous!


----------



## DiamondsForever

LadyV said:


> Thanks! These are great comparison photos. Those bags are gorgeous!



You're welcome! Which colour are you considering?


----------



## ubo22

nickkyvintage said:


> Large Cinder Selma
> Medium Steel Grey Selma


Nickkyvintage, which color do you find you use more, cinder or steel grey?


----------



## nickkyvintage

ubo22 said:


> Nickkyvintage, which color do you find you use more, cinder or steel grey?



The Cinder I've only had for a few days! But I would say the steel grey goes with more outfits so I will most likely use that more


----------



## ubo22

nickkyvintage said:


> The Cinder I've only had for a few days! But I would say the steel grey goes with more outfits so I will most likely use that more


Thanks!  I've been debating whether to get something in cinder, but you've confirmed that grey goes with more.  I own a large heather grey Selma, which I absolutely, positively love, but was debating whether I needed cinder in my life, too.


----------



## LadyV

DiamondsForever said:


> You're welcome! Which colour are you considering?


 
I think I'm going to go with the dark khaki. I was originally debating between merlot and electric blue but I think dark khaki will be the most versatile. I've always wanted a tan bag and it looks like such a beautiful shade.


----------



## Stephg

Does anyone have anything in ecru that they can compare to the optic white or blush?


----------



## dreamranger

omg...I love all those bags!


----------



## MrsLid

Am I right in thinking Ballet is practically a neutral? Sorry I don't have any stores near me!


----------



## HeatherL

The first pic is no flash & second with flash.
Large Greenwich Pearl Grey
Dove wallet


----------



## Pinkalicious

Does anyone have blossom and ballet? Saffiano leather. Thanks


----------



## Suz82

Here's a comparison of watermelon (pebbled Bedford) and coral safiano mini Selma.


----------



## MDT

Suz82 said:


> Here's a comparison of watermelon (pebbled Bedford) and coral safiano mini Selma.
> View attachment 3285210
> View attachment 3285211



Great comparison! Love these two.


----------



## Suz82

MDT said:


> Great comparison! Love these two.




Thankyou, looking forward to using them both now, thought I might let the Bedford go but it's just such a comfy style to wear so I'm keeping her [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> Here's a comparison of watermelon (pebbled Bedford) and coral safiano mini Selma.
> View attachment 3285210
> View attachment 3285211



Thanks for the comparison! It's really helpful. They are both great colors.


----------



## MDT

Suz82 said:


> Thankyou, looking forward to using them both now, thought I might let the Bedford go but it's just such a comfy style to wear so I'm keeping her [emoji5]&#65039;



Definitely keep! They're both small bags, but completely different in style! Plus one has silver and the other gold so you've got all things covered!


----------



## Suz82

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks for the comparison! It's really helpful. They are both great colors.




No problem, I love to see colours compared  



MDT said:


> Definitely keep! They're both small bags, but completely different in style! Plus one has silver and the other gold so you've got all things covered!




I shall refer back to this quote when the hubby starts complaining  xx


----------



## Suz82

comparison of raspberry and coral in saffiano leather.


----------



## mrfcupcake

Does anyone have a comparison of Merlot and Claret in saffiano leather please. [emoji4]


----------



## cny1941

Electric blue Selma Studded & Steel blue Sutton


----------



## Suz82

Both gorgeous blues [emoji170]


----------



## Sayanigirl

Suz82 said:


> Here's a comparison of watermelon (pebbled Bedford) and coral safiano mini Selma.
> View attachment 3285210
> View attachment 3285211


I love the coral ... Maybe it's the weather in uk


----------



## Suz82

Sayanigirl said:


> I love the coral ... Maybe it's the weather in uk




I have been using my little purse none stop and the bag twice so far [emoji106]&#127995; feels like spring is trying to come


----------



## chanelcandy

anyone have a comparison of wisteria, grape and iris? 
i have grape and i love it but am interested in seeing the difference?

also when was wisteria out?


----------



## MDT

chanelcandy said:


> anyone have a comparison of wisteria, grape and iris?
> i have grape and i love it but am interested in seeing the difference?
> 
> also when was wisteria out?




I don't have a photo, but I think iris is darker and less saturated than grape. Wisteria is definitely lighter, but also not a very saturated purple. Wisteria came out last fall/late summer I think? Hopefully someone can get a comparison photo.


----------



## HeatherL

chanelcandy said:


> anyone have a comparison of wisteria, grape and iris?
> i have grape and i love it but am interested in seeing the difference?
> 
> also when was wisteria out?




Wisteria came out the same time as Iris, in fall 2015 timeframe.  I posted a color comparison of Grape in Iris but I don't have Wisteria.  I'll attach the pic again.
Iris is a deep purple whereas Grape is a brighter purple.


Iris Sutton
Grape Jet Set tote


----------



## chanelcandy

HeatherL said:


> Wisteria came out the same time as Iris, in fall 2015 timeframe.  I posted a color comparison of Grape in Iris but I don't have Wisteria.  I'll attach the pic again.
> Iris is a deep purple whereas Grape is a brighter purple.
> View attachment 3303444
> 
> Iris Sutton
> Grape Jet Set tote


so weird in this pic the iris looks like grape in real life - well at least for me. i want all the purples! i never saw wisteria online  but iris was out in 2013 as well? i missed out on getting the jet set in that colour and regretted it and then i almost missed out on the grape selma.

the MK store in australia is pretty shabby. i asked them loads of times if they were going to get selma in grape (they had other styles in the colour) and they insisted they wouldn't, so after a while i got it off ebay and then i go in and they have the grape selma and on sale no less!


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> Wisteria came out the same time as Iris, in fall 2015 timeframe.  I posted a color comparison of Grape in Iris but I don't have Wisteria.  I'll attach the pic again.
> Iris is a deep purple whereas Grape is a brighter purple.
> View attachment 3303444
> 
> Iris Sutton
> Grape Jet Set tote




Love your purples [emoji173]&#65039;

Wisteria is much lighter shade of purple than Iris and grape. Some said its muted purple. I posted the pic of my wisteria sutton in the sutton thread.


----------



## graceshen

I was debating betw dark khaki and luggage for sutton in saffiano leather. Any advice? or comparison? thanks very much


----------



## MiaBorsa

Acorn and luggage...


----------



## Bootlover07

graceshen said:


> I was debating betw dark khaki and luggage for sutton in saffiano leather. Any advice? or comparison? thanks very much




I don't have either color, but I really like the dark khaki in the Sutton style. It looks gorgeous with the gold hardware. If I hadn't got dark dune I would have gone for dark khaki.


----------



## lluuccka

Dark Dune (Saffiano Sutton) x Dark Khaki (suede Billy)
first with flash, second without flash


----------



## ubo22

lluuccka said:


> Dark Dune (Saffiano Sutton) x Dark Khaki (suede Billy)
> first with flash, second without flash


Gorgeous shades of brown.  I love dark dune, dark khaki, luggage, etc....


----------



## jujuly

Suz82 said:


> Here's a comparison of watermelon (pebbled Bedford) and coral safiano mini Selma.
> View attachment 3285210
> View attachment 3285211



Perfect colour for summer!^^


----------



## Pinkalicious

Dove and ballet [emoji7]


----------



## jujuly

HeatherL said:


> Wisteria came out the same time as Iris, in fall 2015 timeframe.  I posted a color comparison of Grape in Iris but I don't have Wisteria.  I'll attach the pic again.
> Iris is a deep purple whereas Grape is a brighter purple.
> View attachment 3303444
> 
> Iris Sutton
> Grape Jet Set tote



Both of them are too cute^^


----------



## janiesea3

I searched but couldn't find it, but does anyone know if a color comparison has been done with "Cedar" vs. "Luggage" in pebbles leather? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Stephg

Is there a luggage vs peanut comparison in saffiano?


----------



## Pinkalicious

Stephg said:


> Is there a luggage vs peanut comparison in saffiano?



Post #4 has luggage and peanut (middle selma is luggage and sutton to the right is peanut)

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2967512&d=1429454326

Another comparison of peanut and luggage (2 on the left) but luggage is in soft leather.. I'd say saffiano is similar

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3214162&d=1450132553

For a clearer picture of peanut here is one I posted before (but next to dark khaki). Luggage a really rich brown compared to peanut which has yellow undertones.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2986266&d=1430875772


----------



## Stephg

Pinkalicious said:


> Post #4 has luggage and peanut (middle selma is luggage and sutton to the right is peanut)
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2967512&d=1429454326
> 
> 
> 
> Another comparison of peanut and luggage (2 on the left) but luggage is in soft leather.. I'd say saffiano is similar
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3214162&d=1450132553
> 
> 
> 
> For a clearer picture of peanut here is one I posted before (but next to dark khaki). Luggage a really rich brown compared to peanut which has yellow undertones.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2986266&d=1430875772




Thx girl! Can't decide between luggage sutton or peanut sutton. I think I may like the peanut better!


----------



## Bootlover07

Stephg said:


> Thx girl! Can't decide between luggage sutton or peanut sutton. I think I may like the peanut better!




I prefer peanut. I have a peanut Selma messenger and it goes with everything.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Stephg said:


> Thx girl! Can't decide between luggage sutton or peanut sutton. I think I may like the peanut better!




I had a peanut Selma messenger and it matched my skin tone a lot better but I do like luggage for that richer brown look. I miss my peanut Selma messenger now haha


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> I had a peanut Selma messenger and it matched my skin tone a lot better but I do like luggage for that richer brown look. I miss my peanut Selma messenger now haha




You're the one who made me want the peanut messenger lol!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> You're the one who made me want the peanut messenger lol!!!




Hahaha I remember!! I loved that messenger but then  during bar prep something came over me and I traded it for a coach mini borough when I was "over" selmas. I ended up selling the coach since it was too tiny and Now I'm back to selmas haha


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Hahaha I remember!! I loved that messenger but then  during bar prep something came over me and I traded it for a coach mini borough when I was "over" selmas. I ended up selling the coach since it was too tiny and Now I'm back to selmas haha




Lol funny cause I was all over the place (blame it on fried brain cells haha) when buying bags while studying for my boards. It was a good distraction! Lol[emoji14][emoji16]


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Lol funny cause I was all over the place (blame it on fried brain cells haha) when buying bags while studying for my boards. It was a good distraction! Lol[emoji14][emoji16]




Haha it's always a good distraction! I remember us studying and being on TPF lol. I'm still using it as a distraction while waiting for this baby... Oh dear, it will never end!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha it's always a good distraction! I remember us studying and being on TPF lol. I'm still using it as a distraction while waiting for this baby... Oh dear, it will never end!



Hehe good distraction, indeed!


----------



## laurelenas

Hello. Can someone post a comparison of pale pink and blossom? TIA.


----------



## Nan246

Saw one post #40 on this thread


----------



## laurelenas

Nan246 said:


> Saw one post #40 on this thread




Thank you!

Blossom looks really light next to pale pink... Good to know. I'm trying to decide if I get the Selma studded messenger in one of those two.


----------



## juli88

Bootlover07 said:


> I prefer peanut. I have a peanut Selma messenger and it goes with everything.



me peanut too


----------



## amethyst25

Would love to see a comparison of Bisque vs Blush vs Dark Khaki


----------



## DiamondsForever

amethyst25 said:


> Would love to see a comparison of Bisque vs Blush vs Dark Khaki



I can do Blush and Dark Khaki comparison over the weekend if that helps? Unfortunately I don't have Bisque!


----------



## amethyst25

DiamondsForever said:


> I can do Blush and Dark Khaki comparison over the weekend if that helps? Unfortunately I don't have Bisque!




Aw thank you, wanted to see if Bisque leaned closer in color to Blush or to Dark Khaki actually.


----------



## DiamondsForever

amethyst25 said:


> Aw thank you, wanted to see if Bisque leaned closer in color to Blush or to Dark Khaki actually.



No problem! Judging from pictures the difference is in the undertone of the colour. Blush is cream / pink. DK is dark cream / light tan / brown.


----------



## fendyvee

Does anyone have a comparison of cement and grey, in saffiano leather please...


----------



## Lynx13

Selma in Sun on left; Studded Selma in Sunflower on right




Now with Dillon in Canary on top


----------



## cny1941

Lynx13 said:


> View attachment 3353908
> 
> Selma in Sun on left; Studded Selma in Sunflower on right
> 
> View attachment 3353911
> 
> 
> Now with Dillon in Canary on top




Thanks for the pics. Love your sun Selma [emoji169]


----------



## Lynx13

cny1941 said:


> Thanks for the pics. Love your sun Selma [emoji169]




Thank you! I love the color Sun!


----------



## DrAnnika

Lynx13 said:


> Thank you! I love the color Sun!



I have to agree - "sun" is the best yellow according to moi!


----------



## lobeey

In loved all over again with so much variety of colors ! Some is only avqailable oversea, dont they ?


----------



## Hollywood H

fendyvee said:


> Does anyone have a comparison of cement and grey, in saffiano leather please...



I can take a picture with cement and pearl grey tomorrow.


----------



## Hollywood H

Pearl grey (left) and cement (right):


----------



## cdtracing

Hollywood H said:


> Pearl grey (left) and cement (right):



Great color comparison.  I did not realize cement was that much lighter than the pearl grey.  Wonder how it compares to the Dove grey.....


----------



## Hollywood H

cdtracing said:


> Great color comparison.  I did not realize cement was that much lighter than the pearl grey.  Wonder how it compares to the Dove grey.....



I think dove grey is cooler toned.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> Great color comparison.  I did not realize cement was that much lighter than the pearl grey.  Wonder how it compares to the Dove grey.....





Hollywood H said:


> I think dove grey is cooler toned.



Thanks for the color comparison! That's helpful.

I'm thinking Dove would be more of a silvery gray vs Cement that is more of a beige grey. Yes, cool vs warm color.


----------



## fametiara

I have checked all pages of this thread, was hoping to see comparison between pearl grey and lilac but didn't find any..
is there anyone who has them both?
I'm so curious, I've ordered the large selma in pearl grey then i really wanna have the medium too in lilac.. but afraid if their colors would be too close


----------



## Stephg

Anyone have something in summer blue? I'd love to see a comparison to electric blue or any other blue coloured bag. Haven't seen it in person so not sure if it's a lighter colour or deep and rich.


----------



## Nan246

I have the summer blue sutton, heritage blue Hamilton, and sapphire blue sutton. The summer blue is not light but a rich bright blue. I'm going to post Picts.


----------



## Nan246

Nan246 said:


> I have the summer blue sutton, heritage blue Hamilton, and sapphire blue sutton. The summer blue is not light but a rich bright blue. I'm going to post Picts.



Heritage blue Hamilton back, sapphire blue Selma, summer blue sutton. Overcast today so the true did not come out well. The summer blue is like Aqua blue color. Really pretty irl.


----------



## Nan246

Pale blue and summer blue


----------



## Stephg

Nan246 said:


> Heritage blue Hamilton back, sapphire blue Selma, summer blue sutton. Overcast today so the true did not come out well. The summer blue is like Aqua blue color. Really pretty irl.




You're the best! Thanks so much [emoji4]


----------



## fametiara

Stephg said:


> Anyone have something in summer blue? I'd love to see a comparison to electric blue or any other blue coloured bag. Haven't seen it in person so not sure if it's a lighter colour or deep and rich.



shoes on my avatar is in summer blue ^^


----------



## Norwegian Girl

fametiara said:


> I have checked all pages of this thread, was hoping to see comparison between pearl grey and lilac but didn't find any..
> is there anyone who has them both?
> I'm so curious, I've ordered the large selma in pearl grey then i really wanna have the medium too in lilac.. but afraid if their colors would be too close


I would love this as well! I have the pearl grey Selma and just ordered the Jet Set Travel in Lilac. Never seen the color in real life, but it looks stunning...


----------



## fametiara

my pearl grey selma has arrived and i super like it.. it looks better in real life than what i saw in the web pict..
I'm still curious how it compared to lilac tho..


----------



## HeatherL

fametiara said:


> I have checked all pages of this thread, was hoping to see comparison between pearl grey and lilac but didn't find any..
> is there anyone who has them both?
> I'm so curious, I've ordered the large selma in pearl grey then i really wanna have the medium too in lilac.. but afraid if their colors would be too close





Norwegian Girl said:


> I would love this as well! I have the pearl grey Selma and just ordered the Jet Set Travel in Lilac. Never seen the color in real life, but it looks stunning...



I have Pearl grey & Lilac.  I can post tomorrow as its too dark here now.

Personally, I wouldn't consider these colors too similar but you can decide for yourself based on pics to come.


----------



## HeatherL

fametiara said:


> I have checked all pages of this thread, was hoping to see comparison between pearl grey and lilac but didn't find any..
> is there anyone who has them both?
> I'm so curious, I've ordered the large selma in pearl grey then i really wanna have the medium too in lilac.. but afraid if their colors would be too close





Norwegian Girl said:


> I would love this as well! I have the pearl grey Selma and just ordered the Jet Set Travel in Lilac. Never seen the color in real life, but it looks stunning...














Large Savannah Lilac & Large Greenwich Pearl Grey/Grape (with Lilac charm).
Hope this helps!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Gorgeous! Love love love the lilac color! Thank you so much!


----------



## chocoladdict

Does anyone have a bag in cement or bisque? I would like to buy an ava satchel and I don't know which color to get... I like cement a lot but I feel like bisque is the color I can carry every day. I'm not sure because I haven't seen both colors in person. I tried to search but not much luck. They are probably new colors?

At first I wanted one in Dark Dune but it seems like it is too dark... To me ava satchel looked prettier in lighter colors. Didn't see DD in person either, it's probably not too dark idk i t looks different in every photo.
I really wanted Blush but I couldn't find one, I thought Ballet is so pretty, but it was pink undertone and I wanted something neutral so I can carry often.
Sorry I just can't decide...Any thoughts / opinions would really help!!


----------



## keishapie1973

I really like both. Maybe you can decide based on hardware. Do you normally wear more gold or silver?


----------



## chocoladdict

keishapie1973 said:


> I really like both. Maybe you can decide based on hardware. Do you normally wear more gold or silver?


You're right, I prefer silver hardware but all my bags have gold hardware. I think cement is the one for me! And thank you!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

chocoladdict said:


> You're right, I prefer silver hardware but all my bags have gold hardware. I think cement is the one for me!



I like cement the best of those two. And it appears to be a warmer grey so I bet you can carry it with just as much as the bisque!


----------



## chocoladdict

Bootlover07 said:


> I like cement the best of those two. And it appears to be a warmer grey so I bet you can carry it with just as much as the bisque!


I searched youtube / google image but couldn't find enough actual pictures so I was VERY hesitant. Thank you so much for your input!! I ordered one in cement and I'm not worried anymore, just excitements!


----------



## fametiara

HeatherL said:


> Large Savannah Lilac & Large Greenwich Pearl Grey/Grape (with Lilac charm).
> Hope this helps!


yeayyy thank you so much!!
they're quite different and i like them both..
i think i need to start hunting for the lilac


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Ok, so I just recieved my NS Jet Set Travel Crossbody in Lilac and it is shiny....don't know what to do. Is this what they call patent?  Is it still leather? Anyone with this kind of bag? Should I keep it or return for the matte version?


----------



## Norwegian Girl




----------



## HeatherL

Norwegian Girl said:


> Ok, so I just recieved my NS Jet Set Travel Crossbody in Lilac and it is shiny....don't know what to do. Is this what they call patent?  Is it still leather? Anyone with this kind of bag? Should I keep it or return for the matte version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385551



If it isn't love, then return.  I don't recall seeing lilac in a matte finish.  All lilac seen IRL was shiny (& beautiful IMO).  I can't remember seeing soft leather IRL, so I can't speak to that being matte or shiny.
Good luck deciding.


----------



## doraemon33

have any of you come across a lavender colored bag (selma)? I saw one for sale, but their lighting is bright and I can't make out the actual color of the bag. Unfortunately google isn't much help either.....this is the picture they posted. Is that really just purple/grape?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

HeatherL said:


> If it isn't love, then return.  I don't recall seeing lilac in a matte finish.  All lilac seen IRL was shiny (& beautiful IMO).  I can't remember seeing soft leather IRL, so I can't speak to that being matte or shiny.
> Good luck deciding.


Thanks. The matte lilac is just like the one that I have in blossom. I ordered another jet set travel in lilac with another serialnumber, guess I'll see the bags next to each other before I make my decition.


----------



## Bootlover07

chocoladdict said:


> I searched youtube / google image but couldn't find enough actual pictures so I was VERY hesitant. Thank you so much for your input!! I ordered one in cement and I'm not worried anymore, just excitements!



Yay, I hope you love it!!! Be sure to post pics when you get it!


----------



## HeatherL

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thanks. The matte lilac is just like the one that I have in blossom. I ordered another jet set travel in lilac with another serialnumber, guess I'll see the bags next to each other before I make my decition.



Please post comparison pics.  I'm really curious!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

HeatherL said:


> Please post comparison pics.  I'm really curious!!



Sure! I think the new bag will be here on Friday/Monday. As for now, this the label on the glossy one.


----------



## Suz82

As far as I know it's still leather. If your heart sank when you saw it return it for the matte version or you'll regret your purchase and not use her as much [emoji171]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Suz82 said:


> As far as I know it's still leather. If your heart sank when you saw it return it for the matte version or you'll regret your purchase and not use her as much [emoji171]


Yes, you can say my heart hit the floor. With my blossom jet set travel I smiled all the way home and couldn't wait to wear it. I even had to take it out and just look at it and touch it several times. So beautiful. This one is still in the wrapping in the box in my closet. Its going back today. Hopefully I will get the same reaction with the new bag as I did with the blossom bag


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Here's a photo taken in day light.  Very glossy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> Here's a photo taken in day light.  Very glossy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386452


Yeah that is quite glossy. Sounds like the matte color will suit you better.


----------



## Suz82

Norwegian Girl said:


> Here's a photo taken in day light.  Very glossy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386452



We know MK did patent bags but I'd probably think people think I'm carrying a fake lol 

Hope your heart skips a beat for your other lilac one [emoji171]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Suz82 said:


> We know MK did patent bags but I'd probably think people think I'm carrying a fake lol
> 
> Hope your heart skips a beat for your other lilac one [emoji171]


Thanks. I hope so too


----------



## Hollywood H

Neon Yellow and Canary


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Jet Set Travel Crossbody in Lilac SHW and Blossom GHW. Matte, not patent.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Jet Set Travel Crossbody in Lilac


----------



## Nan246

Love these beauties!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Nan246 said:


> Love these beauties!


Thank you! So happy right now!


----------



## Suz82

Anybody got cinder and dark dune to compare? Thanks [emoji2]


----------



## ubo22

Suz82 said:


> Anybody got cinder and dark dune to compare? Thanks [emoji2]


I'm pretty sure they were compared earlier in this thread.  Do a thread search.


----------



## Suz82

ubo22 said:


> I'm pretty sure they were compared earlier in this thread.  Do a thread search.



Found what I was looking for Thankyou [emoji1]


----------



## Lyna80

Hi,
This is a picture with : BLUSH cynthia quilted, BISQUE jet set, Dark Khaki hamilton and Dark Dune hamilton.
The new color Bisque is a neutral nude without pink undertone.


----------



## Stephg

Anyone have anything in nickel to compare to silver?


----------



## ubo22

Lyna80 said:


> Hi,
> This is a picture with : BLUSH cynthia quilted, BISQUE jet set, Dark Khaki hamilton and Dark Dune hamilton.
> The new color Bisque is a neutral nude without pink undertone.


Great color comparison photo!  The colors are so accurate to real life.


----------



## cdtracing

Lyna80 said:


> Hi,
> This is a picture with : BLUSH cynthia quilted, BISQUE jet set, Dark Khaki hamilton and Dark Dune hamilton.
> The new color Bisque is a neutral nude without pink undertone.


Great color comparison of the neutral palettes.


----------



## Hass

Guys, is pale pink same as blossom?


----------



## ubo22

Hass said:


> Guys, is pale pink same as blossom?


No.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hass said:


> Guys, is pale pink same as blossom?


No, it's very different.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 pic 1 blossom, soft pink.
Pic 2: pale pink, salmon pink 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I have bags in both these colors and they are very, very different. I prefer blossom, and just sold my pale pink bag.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Ballet vs pearl grey. Both medium Selma.


----------



## Rio15

Here is a colour comparison picture of Bisque and Ballet. Ballet colour looks pink in comparison...


...but when you compare Ballet with Blossom it looks more beige/nude colour!


----------



## Rio15

Here is black, dove and bisque.


----------



## mrfcupcake

Does anyone have Pink Grapefruit? I'd really appreciate a comparison with coral and watermelon [emoji4]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Colorblock selma in peanut / nude / white  and selma ballet.


----------



## Fendilove

Did the medium Selma come in two different sizes?


----------



## ubo22

Fendilove said:


> Did the medium Selma come in two different sizes?


There's a medium Selma satchel (with top handles) and a medium Selma messenger (without top handles).


----------



## Norwegian Girl

There is the medium messenger and the medium satchel. If you are referring to my pics, then the pearl grey Selma and the colorblock Peanut / nude / white are large, and selma in ballet is a medium. However, since the large selma has been discontinued, I wouldn't be surprised if the size changed sightly.


----------



## cny1941

mrfcupcake said:


> Does anyone have Pink Grapefruit? I'd really appreciate a comparison with coral and watermelon [emoji4]






Front: watermelon card case
Back: pink grapefruit Cindy crossbody


----------



## cny1941

Wisteria Sutton and violet pencil case [emoji171]


----------



## amethyst25

Can anyone compare Sienna vs mandarin please?


----------



## smileydimples

Can someone post a comparison of blush and oyster please


----------



## paula3boys

amethyst25 said:


> Can anyone compare Sienna vs mandarin please?



I no longer have mandarin , but it's more orange than sienna


----------



## Aysha11

Does tulip and dark dune looks somewhat similar?


----------



## Stephg

Aysha11 said:


> Does tulip and dark dune looks somewhat similar?



No not at all, dark dune Selma and tulip Bedford 




And just because- dusty rose Selma and tulip Bedford


----------



## Stephg

Dark dune Selma and dusty rose Selma


----------



## Aysha11

Stephg said:


> No not at all, dark dune Selma and tulip Bedford
> 
> View attachment 3422475
> 
> 
> And just because- dusty rose Selma and tulip Bedford
> 
> View attachment 3422476



Thanks. That was very helpful.


----------



## Stephg

Aysha11 said:


> Thanks. That was very helpful.



No problemo


----------



## yellamour

Hi, could anybody post colors comparison of bisque and cement? Thnx


----------



## Kelly M

Could anyone tell me which color is the most close to nude? Bisque, cement, ballet and DD look like the closest, but I'm not sure which one is the closest to being a true creamy nude... Thank you!

Oh - and does anyone have dove, pearl grey, and dusty blue comparison pictures?


----------



## ubo22

Kelly M said:


> Could anyone tell me which color is the most close to nude? Bisque, cement, ballet and DD look like the closest, but I'm not sure which one is the closest to being a true creamy nude... Thank you!
> 
> Oh - and does anyone have dove, pearl grey, and dusty blue comparison pictures?


You might want to add blush to your list.  Nude is a different shade for everyone, so it's hard to tell which one you would like most.  I would say that bisque (light flesh tone beige), ballet (light true pink) and blush (champagne beige with a hint of pink) would be the closest to a traditional nude color.


----------



## Stephg

ubo22 said:


> You might want to add blush to your list.  Nude is a different shade for everyone, so it's hard to tell which one you would like most.  I would say that bisque (light flesh tone beige), ballet (light true pink) and blush (champagne beige with a hint of pink) would be the closest to a traditional nude color.



Agree. I was just about to post and say check out blush.


----------



## Kelly M

ubo22 said:


> You might want to add blush to your list.  Nude is a different shade for everyone, so it's hard to tell which one you would like most.  I would say that bisque (light flesh tone beige), ballet (light true pink) and blush (champagne beige with a hint of pink) would be the closest to a traditional nude color.


Ah, fantastic - thank you! From your description, it sounds like bisque and blush are the closest to what I'm looking for. Thank you for bringing it up! Are cement and DD too taupe-y and dark?


----------



## ubo22

Kelly M said:


> Ah, fantastic - thank you! From your description, it sounds like bisque and blush are the closest to what I'm looking for. Thank you for bringing it up! Are cement and DD too taupe-y and dark?


I think cement and dark dune are cooler toned neutrals than the others.  Cement is a very light mix of off-white and grey.  Dark dune is a taupe with a mixture of beige and grey.


----------



## Kelly M

ubo22 said:


> I think cement and dark dune are cooler toned neutrals than the others.  Cement is a very light mix of off-white and grey.  Dark dune is a taupe with a mixture of beige and grey.


Okay, I see. Thanks!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Kelly M said:


> Could anyone tell me which color is the most close to nude? Bisque, cement, ballet and DD look like the closest, but I'm not sure which one is the closest to being a true creamy nude... Thank you!
> 
> 
> Oh - and does anyone have dove, pearl grey, and dusty blue comparison pictures?



My colorblock selma has nude on front and back


And this is ballet


Totally different colors. While nude is more yellow, ballet is more pink.


----------



## Kelly M

Norwegian Girl said:


> My colorblock selma has nude on front and back
> View attachment 3427927
> 
> And this is ballet
> View attachment 3427932
> 
> Totally different colors. While nude is more yellow, ballet is more pink.


Yes, I see that now! Does MK not make solid nude Selmas?


----------



## BeachBagGal

How does Sienna compare to Mandarin? I just saw Sienna on MK site and it looks similar.


----------



## Bootlover07

Kelly M said:


> Yes, I see that now! Does MK not make solid nude Selmas?



I personally think that blush is as nice as it gets with the solid Selma's. It's a very pretty color. Ballet has more pink.


----------



## ubo22

Kelly M said:


> Yes, I see that now! Does MK not make solid nude Selmas?


The only time I've seen MK use the word "nude" to name a color is on Norwegian Girl's colorblock Selma.  I believe hers is nude/white/peanut.  I have a similar color scheme on one of my MKC Miranda's.  It is shell/ivory/suntan.  Shell is a light beige that can also be considered a nude color.




So I think you could add nude and shell to your list of nudes.


----------



## smileydimples

Is Misty Rose close to Tulip?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Kelly M said:


> Yes, I see that now! Does MK not make solid nude Selmas?


 I don't know, but nude was introduced SS15, haven't seen any recently. I searched a year for mine because I lost out last year. 

Dark dune is very different from nude, more brownish. 
Ballet, pearl grey and nude.


Dark dune on the far left.


----------



## Kelly M

Thanks for all the responses! Y'all are so helpful  



Norwegian Girl said:


> I don't know, but nude was introduced SS15, haven't seen any recently. I searched a year for mine because I lost out last year.
> 
> Dark dune is very different from nude, more brownish.
> Ballet, pearl grey and nude.
> View attachment 3428252
> 
> Dark dune on the far left.
> View attachment 3428251


Your post and photos were very helpful! Going along with what *Bootlover07* said, would you happen to have a comparison of blush and that nude? I saw ballet vs. nude, but I'm thinking blush might be closer to what I'm looking for...


----------



## Stephg

Kelly M said:


> Thanks for all the responses! Y'all are so helpful
> 
> 
> Your post and photos were very helpful! Going along with what *Bootlover07* said, would you happen to have a comparison of blush and that nude? I saw ballet vs. nude, but I'm thinking blush might be closer to what I'm looking for...



There's also a new colour called oyster, looks like a nude with a pinkish tone to it. Too many colours to choose from


----------



## Kelly M

Stephg said:


> There's also a new colour called oyster, looks like a nude with a pinkish tone to it. Too many colours to choose from


Way too many!  Do you happen to have a photo (either yours or from online) that shows that oyster color? I can only seem to find oyster white and oyster grey on Google... 

EDIT: On the Michael Kors they actually sell that color you're talking about... and when it's compared to bisque (also on the site) it seems so much more pink... Ah, this is so hard!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Kelly M said:


> Thanks for all the responses! Y'all are so helpful
> 
> 
> Your post and photos were very helpful! Going along with what *Bootlover07* said, would you happen to have a comparison of blush and that nude? I saw ballet vs. nude, but I'm thinking blush might be closer to what I'm looking for...


You're welcome! I don't have anything in blush, and it's not sold here anymore as far as I can see.


----------



## Stephg

Anyone have anything in cornflower to compare to sky? Or any other blue shade?


----------



## Aysha11

Does anyone have ava perforated bag? I need comparison between blossom and lt peach.


----------



## ubo22

Here's the colors of my large Selma collection from left to right...sapphire, malachite, heather grey, dark dune, and luggage. Below are large navy/white/luggage tri-color Sutton, black n/s Hamilton tote w/shw, and dark dune n/s Hamilton tote w/ghw.


----------



## ubo22

Comparison of dark dune on soft leather vs. saffiano leather.  Dark dune on soft leather is more brown/beige than dark dune on saffiano leather, which is more brown/grey.


----------



## the_baglover

Has anyone seen the colour Plum yet? Is it purple or more red?


----------



## BeachBagGal

the_baglover said:


> Has anyone seen the colour Plum yet? Is it purple or more red?



Check out the Newly Released Colors/Styles thread. There are some pix/comments about that color. [emoji3]


----------



## Stephg

Here are some comparisons with the new plum. 




Plum with dusty rose




Plum with dark dune 




Plum with pearl grey 

And just because...




Pearl grey and lilac


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I seriously need plum in my life


----------



## Quartzite

Stephg said:


> Here are some comparisons with the new plum.
> 
> View attachment 3447499
> 
> 
> Plum with dusty rose
> 
> View attachment 3447500
> 
> 
> Plum with dark dune
> 
> View attachment 3447501
> 
> 
> Plum with pearl grey
> 
> And just because...
> 
> View attachment 3447502
> 
> 
> Pearl grey and lilac


Plum goes so well with all of them! Thanks so much for the gorgeous pictures


----------



## ooodianaooo

These comparisons! It makes me feel like I need them in every color because they all look so great! One for every outfit!


----------



## iheart_purses

Stephg said:


> Here are some comparisons with the new plum.
> 
> View attachment 3447499
> 
> 
> Plum with dusty rose
> 
> View attachment 3447500
> 
> 
> Plum with dark dune
> 
> View attachment 3447501
> 
> 
> Plum with pearl grey
> 
> And just because...
> 
> View attachment 3447502
> 
> 
> Pearl grey and lilac



Which bag is that flap bag in pearl grey!? And why do I not remember seeing it before?


----------



## Stephg

iheart_purses said:


> Which bag is that flap bag in pearl grey!? And why do I not remember seeing it before?



I think it's called "Hamilton messenger".


----------



## smileydimples

Neon pink and raspberry... Wanting to know the difference


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Ok, so just out of curiocity I stumbled by Zalando today and came across all these new colors! Seems like "brick" and cognac are replacing merlot from last fall? And terrakotta is to cover the rust color flowing into fashion this fall? 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I think I need that Ava in my life...


----------



## Aysha11

Is there any difference between chili and dark red?


----------



## cdtracing

Here's a comparison pic between Malachite from 2013 & the newly released Moss green for Fall.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> Here's a comparison pic between Malachite from 2013 & the newly released Moss green for Fall.
> 
> View attachment 3456077
> View attachment 3456079


 Is it just the lightingconditions,  or do they look very similar?


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Is it just the lightingconditions,  or do they look very similar?


The color is very similar. In fact, the SA"s in the store thought my Selma was Moss & wanted to know which store I got it from cause they didn't have that style. They thought it was a new fall bag until I told them the bag was from 2013.


----------



## yellamour

Could anybody compare sienna to mandarin or coral? i think i need red handbag, but don't know is sienna nore red or more orange


----------



## laurelenas

Is anyone able to post a comparison between dark dune and bisque? I know they are fairly different, I just want to figure out how much I like bisque. TIA.


----------



## DanielaKB

I'm debating on buying a Savannah in Peach...But I'm not sure about the color..I've checked the Forum and the pictures make the shade look very different....
I was hoping is less of a pink but really more towards of a true peachy towards red color.....

How does it compare to the color ballet for example ?


----------



## Stephg

Ladiessssss! Found this cutie on eBay for $80! Not listed right, was too gorgeous to not grab. What colour does this look like? Iris maybe? It's deep and rich, it's very pretty actually.


----------



## smileydimples

Stephg said:


> Ladiessssss! Found this cutie on eBay for $80! Not listed right, was too gorgeous to not grab. What colour does this look like? Iris maybe? It's deep and rich, it's very pretty actually.
> 
> View attachment 3465883


Maybe grape ... Congrats love it


----------



## Stephg

smileydimples said:


> Maybe grape ... Congrats love it



I think you're right. Ah so pretty.


----------



## the_baglover

Stephg said:


> Ladiessssss! Found this cutie on eBay for $80! Not listed right, was too gorgeous to not grab. What colour does this look like? Iris maybe? It's deep and rich, it's very pretty actually.
> 
> View attachment 3465883


I think it might be Grape.


----------



## cdtracing

That's a great deal!  I think this may be grape also.


----------



## Stephg

For anyone curious about the new plum. Compared to grape - plum has a reddish tone to it.


----------



## ubo22

Stephg said:


> For anyone curious about the new plum. Compared to grape - plum has a reddish tone to it.
> 
> View attachment 3468128


Great comparison photo!  This really helps to see the red tone in plum.


----------



## yellamour

Stephg said:


> For anyone curious about the new plum. Compared to grape - plum has a reddish tone to it.
> 
> View attachment 3468128


such a gorgeous color plum!


----------



## DanielaKB

Stephg said:


> For anyone curious about the new plum. Compared to grape - plum has a reddish tone to it.
> 
> View attachment 3468128


I think it's a very classy color ! I love it ! 
I will be looking for something in plum when it goes on sale ....


----------



## marcott2

lluuccka said:


> Shades of Brown and Beige:
> Luggage Outlet Hamilton
> Coffee Hamilton
> Dark Dune Sutton
> Peanut Riley
> Suntan Hamilton Messenger
> Gold Bennet


I'm trying to understand the color difference between the suntan and peanut.......can you help me? they look the same?


----------



## yellamour

Could somebody compare dove and dusty blue? Is dusty blue more grey than blue?


----------



## marcott2

help. difference between peanut and suntan? so confused as they look the same!


----------



## ubo22

marcott2 said:


> I'm trying to understand the color difference between the suntan and peanut.......can you help me? they look the same?





marcott2 said:


> help. difference between peanut and suntan? so confused as they look the same!


Suntan is a true beige/tan color.  Peanut has yellow undertones similar to a peanut shell.


----------



## marcott2

ubo22 said:


> Suntan is a true beige/tan color.  Peanut has yellow undertones similar to a peanut shell.


Thanks so much! Do you prefer peanut or suntan?


----------



## ubo22

marcott2 said:


> Thanks so much! Do you prefer peanut or suntan?


If you have yellow undertones in your skin, you'll look better with peanut.  I don't, so I prefer suntan.


----------



## marcott2

ubo22 said:


> If you have yellow undertones in your skin, you'll look better with peanut.  I don't, so I prefer suntan.


Thanks for letting me know! I found a like new Hamilton traveler in suntan in that soft smooth leather for a low price and was tossed if color was a match for me. I do have yellow undertones


----------



## ubo22

marcott2 said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I found a like new Hamilton traveler in suntan in that soft smooth leather for a low price and was tossed if color was a match for me. I do have yellow undertones


Because suntan is a true beige/tan, I think it works for everyone, so I wouldn't worry if you have yellow undertones in your skin.  It's just that those with yellow undertones look fabulous with peanut.  The peanut color picks up the undertones in the skin and "matches."


----------



## Stephg

I didn't know where to post this... can someone guess at the colour? Seller described it as elephant grey.... maybe my eyes are deceiving me but I almost see maybe cornflower? Tinge of blue and grey?


----------



## ubo22

Stephg said:


> I didn't know where to post this... can someone guess at the colour? Seller described it as elephant grey.... maybe my eyes are deceiving me but I almost see maybe cornflower? Tinge of blue and grey?


That does not look like elephant grey, which is a darker grey color.  It does have a tinge of blue and grey in it.  It looks like an older color called surf blue.  It could be cornflower, although I think cornflower is a more distinct blue shade.


----------



## Stephg

Got another pic for you ladies thinking about plum. This is my mums Claret bag with my plum wallet.


----------



## smileydimples

I got a Rose/ Tulip Ava from Lord and Taylor and my Misty Rose Medium Savannah ... the colors are so similar


----------



## Fendilove

Can anyone post pics of antique rose? I just purchased a mini cardholder wallet and I have never seen this colour in real life. It's a small wallet so I would love it if it was on the pink side. Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> I didn't know where to post this... can someone guess at the colour? Seller described it as elephant grey.... maybe my eyes are deceiving me but I almost see maybe cornflower? Tinge of blue and grey?





ubo22 said:


> That does not look like elephant grey, which is a darker grey color.  It does have a tinge of blue and grey in it.  It looks like an older color called surf blue.  It could be cornflower, although I think cornflower is a more distinct blue shade.



I agree with Ubo.  This is not Elephant Grey.  On my monitor is looks more like a slate blue.  It could be the older surf blue; it really depends on the lighting.  I don't think it's cornflower blue because, like Ubo stated, corflower is a distintive shade of blue.


----------



## spicestory

MiaBorsa said:


> Acorn and luggage...



Thanks for the photo comparing the colors acorn and luggage side by side - it helps a lot with my deciding on which color to go for!


----------



## lluuccka

Ballet (Greenwich) x Dusty Rose (Sutton)


----------



## lluuccka

From the left - Sky blue (Jet Set), Electric Blue (Quinn), Steel blue (Selby), Navy blue (Selma)


----------



## lluuccka

Coral (Bedford) x Coral Reef (Julia)


----------



## spicestory

Fendilove said:


> Can anyone post pics of antique rose? I just purchased a mini cardholder wallet and I have never seen this colour in real life. It's a small wallet so I would love it if it was on the pink side. Thank you



@Fendilove - I am also wondering how the color antique rose looks like in real life. Would you kindly please share some photos of your mini cardholder wallet when it arrives? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cny1941

Medium Savannah in brick
Greenwich wallet in cherry [emoji173]️


----------



## Fendilove

Antique Rose Wallet against Pale Pink Dhillon. Sorry for the lighting, I will try and take a better picture after.


----------



## cny1941

Antique rose Savannah [emoji173]️
Misty rose chain tote [emoji177]


----------



## smileydimples

Color comparison saffiano leather and soft leather ballet with and without flash


----------



## bellevie0891

Does anyone have a comparison of Ballet and Blossom saffiano?


----------



## smileydimples

bellevie0891 said:


> Does anyone have a comparison of Ballet and Blossom saffiano?


I have a blossom wallet I can compare both my wallets  for you


----------



## Alliekatt29

Pale pink vs. antique rose (both saffiano)


----------



## ubo22

Alliekatt29 said:


> View attachment 3525987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale pink vs. antique rose (both saffiano)


OMG!  Both of these are gorgeous!    I love both the pale pink Hamilton and the antique rose Selma.  Gorgeous colors and the Hamilton and Selma are my favorite MK styles.


----------



## Alliekatt29

ubo22 said:


> OMG!  Both of these are gorgeous!    I love both the pale pink Hamilton and the antique rose Selma.  Gorgeous colors and the Hamilton and Selma are my favorite MK styles.


Thanks so much!  Obviously, I like pink so I'm happy with them.  They're actually my first MK bags, well other than one I just got at TJ Maxx.  I'm starting to like MK even though I swore I never would.    I've been buying KS for awhile now and then I saw someone carrying a black Selma and I loved it.  Funny thing is, I don't own one black bag myself other than a canvas tote.  I wear a lot of black clothes but I am never drawn to black handbags, other than the Selma.  All of my leather bags are in various colors.  I'm really looking forward to the spring lineup as that is when the colors I gravitate towards come out.


----------



## ubo22

Alliekatt29 said:


> Thanks so much!  Obviously, I like pink so I'm happy with them.  They're actually my first MK bags, well other than one I just got at TJ Maxx.  I'm starting to like MK even though I swore I never would.    I've been buying KS for awhile now and then I saw someone carrying a black Selma and I loved it.  Funny thing is, I don't own one black bag myself other than a canvas tote.  I wear a lot of black clothes but I am never drawn to black handbags, other than the Selma.  All of my leather bags are in various colors.  I'm really looking forward to the spring lineup as that is when the colors I gravitate towards come out.


Be careful.  When I first got into MK, I didn't own any black bags, either.  Now I own four and two of them are MK, a large Hamilton tote and a large Miranda tote (both with silver hardware).  I love color, too, but tend to gravitate towards jewel tones and darker neutrals.  MK colors on my bags are malachite, sapphire, dark dune, heather grey, luggage, navy, shell, suntan, ivory, and white.  I'd definitely get antique rose if I had more of that color in my wardrobe.  I almost bought a large antique rose Selma a couple years back, but knew it wouldn't get as much use as my other Selmas, so I passed on it.  I wish I had something in that color, though.  Maybe a small leather good?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Alliekatt29 said:


> View attachment 3525987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale pink vs. antique rose (both saffiano)


Love both of these, I saw a wallet by KS in Rose Jade very similar to the Pale Pink Hamilton and am now kicking myself for not getting it. Also I'm in love with the Antique Rose Selma, such a gorgeous bag[emoji7] Everything from the colour to the ghw to the style is just beautiful!


----------



## Alliekatt29

reginaPhalange said:


> Love both of these, I saw a wallet by KS in Rose Jade very similar to the Pale Pink Hamilton and am now kicking myself for not getting it. Also I'm in love with the Antique Rose Selma, such a gorgeous bag[emoji7] Everything from the colour to the ghw to the style is just beautiful!


Ah, yes, the elusive rose jade color.  As you know from my posts in the KS forum, I wanted something in that color.  Now, I'm toying around with the idea of getting the Hamilton in ballet, too.  I need to stop looking at all the pink bags now!!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Alliekatt29 said:


> Ah, yes, the elusive rose jade color.  As you know from my posts in the KS forum, I wanted something in that color.  Now, I'm toying around with the idea of getting the Hamilton in ballet, too.  I need to stop looking at all the pink bags now!!!


Haha there are a lot of pretty pink shades out right now and a lot of them are nice neutral shades of pink too! Are you familiar with the shade Dusty Rose by MK? Every time I see your Antique Rose Selma it kinda reminds me of that colour.


----------



## ubo22

reginaPhalange said:


> Haha there are a lot of pretty pink shades out right now and a lot of them are nice neutral shades of pink too! Are you familiar with the shade Dusty Rose by MK? Every time I see your Antique Rose Selma it kinda reminds me of that colour.


I always confuse antique rose and dusty rose.  I think they're very close in shade.


----------



## reginaPhalange

ubo22 said:


> I always confuse antique rose and dusty rose.  I think they're very close in shade.


The only difference I find is that Dusty Rose has cooler undertones and Antique Rose has warmer undertones, otherwise they look very similar on-screen.


----------



## Alliekatt29

reginaPhalange said:


> Haha there are a lot of pretty pink shades out right now and a lot of them are nice neutral shades of pink too! Are you familiar with the shade Dusty Rose by MK? Every time I see your Antique Rose Selma it kinda reminds me of that colour.


Yes, I have seen the dusty rose but find it too cool-toned for my tastes.  Like you mentioned, it is cool while the antique rose is warm. I prefer warmer based colors in general.  Warm pinks, coral, red orange, blush - you name it, I love it.  Most of my tops are in these colors so I tend to buy accessories in the same colors/tones.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Alliekatt29 said:


> Yes, I have seen the dusty rose but find it too cool-toned for my tastes.  Like you mentioned, it is cool while the antique rose is warm. I prefer warmer based colors in general.  Warm pinks, coral, red orange, blush - you name it, I love it.  Most of my tops are in these colors so I tend to buy accessories in the same colors/tones.


Same I tend to stick to warmer colours as well, they look better against my skin-tone plus I find cooler colours wash me out. It's also why I prefer gold hardware or accents since they complement me better. I may need to see if I can find an Antique Rose wristlet, makeup pouch or wallet!


----------



## landlmom

Does anyone know if DD is the same as Dark Taupe???


----------



## reginaPhalange

landlmom said:


> Does anyone know if DD is the same as Dark Taupe???


DD has changed over the last couple years - the original DD was darker/richer while the newer one (2015/2016) was lighter and not as intense. Dark Taupe is closer to the original DD and I believe is the outlet equivalent of DD since I don't recall seeing Dark Taupe in the lifestyle collection. Hope that helps!


----------



## landlmom

reginaPhalange said:


> DD has changed over the last couple years - the original DD was darker/richer while the newer one (2015/2016) was lighter and not as intense. Dark Taupe is closer to the original DD and I believe is the outlet equivalent of DD since I don't recall seeing Dark Taupe in the lifestyle collection. Hope that helps!



Okay - thank you! I'll look up the the older vs. newer DD to see if I like them. Thank you for responding! Do you have any DD MK's totes?


----------



## HeatherL

landlmom said:


> Does anyone know if DD is the same as Dark Taupe???






The above pic is taken with the light on.

The below pic was taken in natural light.




The Bedford satchel (boutique bag) is dark taupe and the Selma is the 2015 dark dune color.

Hope this helps.


----------



## reginaPhalange

landlmom said:


> Okay - thank you! I'll look up the the older vs. newer DD to see if I like them. Thank you for responding! Do you have any DD MK's totes?


No problem! I don't anymore, I sold them however it's my favourite colour by MK and such a great neutral!


----------



## landlmom

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3530092
> 
> 
> The above pic is taken with the light on.
> 
> The below pic was taken in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 3530093
> 
> 
> The Bedford satchel (boutique bag) is dark taupe and the Selma is the 2015 dark dune color.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Yes! I don't know what I would have done if I didn't find this forum. Thank you all so much! I'm just spending very little on myself this year and I want so badly to pick the right color. In a bag this big I feel like I should go with a neutral. I originally wanted black to look professional but I think I'm a little tired of my big black bags. I really like the DD but for the price don't think I should pass up the dark taupe. UGH! Decisions...lol


----------



## landlmom

reginaPhalange said:


> No problem! I don't anymore, I sold them however it's my favourite colour by MK and such a great neutral!


Thank you so much. It's such a big leap for me to go to anything but black in a big bag and I want to love it.  I really want DD but it's not on sale.


----------



## reginaPhalange

landlmom said:


> Thank you so much. It's such a big leap for me to go to anything but black in a big bag and I want to love it.  I really want DD but it's not on sale.


I personally love the DD over black because it's a great neutral that changes in the light and depending on what you're wearing will show different undertones. That being said, Black is always a safe bet since it goes with everything. If your heart is still set on something in DD perhaps get a wallet in that colour. I'm the same way with all of my larger bags having to be neutral colours. I always make up for it by buying colourful wallets and other accessories such as coin purses and makeup pouches[emoji5]


----------



## landlmom

reginaPhalange said:


> I personally love the DD over black because it's a great neutral that changes in the light and depending on what you're wearing will show different undertones. That being said, Black is always a safe bet since it goes with everything. If your heart is still set on something in DD perhaps get a wallet in that colour. I'm the same way with all of my larger bags having to be neutral colours. I always make up for it by buying colourful wallets and other accessories such as coin purses and makeup pouches[emoji5]



Oh I agree! A nice wallet or makeup bag in a POP color is always cool.


----------



## reginaPhalange

landlmom said:


> Oh I agree! A nice wallet or makeup bag in a POP color is always cool.


Exactly! Also I'm not sure if you mentioned which bag you're planning on getting, but in the Hamilton thread a couple members posted that the E/W Hamiltons are marked down to $125 at Dillards including DD[emoji5] The NS is the same price on the MK site based on another member's post.


----------



## landlmom

reginaPhalange said:


> Exactly! Also I'm not sure if you mentioned which bag you're planning on getting, but in the Hamilton thread a couple members posted that the E/W Hamiltons are marked down to $125 at Dillards including DD[emoji5] The NS is the same price on the MK site based on another member's post.


Oh wow! That's great. My husband will love to know I found out this information. HA! I wanted a big jet set. They had a large one at Macy's for $149 in Dark Beige. I finally pulled the trigger this morning. But, now I may go over to Dillards too. ;P


----------



## Real Authentication

Love them both really... [emoji848][emoji178]


----------



## spicestory

cdtracing said:


> Here's a comparison pic between Malachite from 2013 & the newly released Moss green for Fall.
> 
> View attachment 3456077
> View attachment 3456079



@cdtracing - thank you very much for the side by side color comparison between malachite and the new moss green color - it is very helpful!


----------



## Nathaliia

Thanks for posting the pics
Though I would like to know does "Dark Taupe" ( and namely in Hamilton bags) in reality looks as more brownish or grayish?
Thanks)


----------



## ubo22

Nathaliia said:


> Thanks for posting the pics
> Though I would like to know does "Dark Taupe" ( and namely in Hamilton bags) in reality looks as more brownish or grayish?
> Thanks)


I think the color changes depending on what is next to it.  I find it more brown when next to brown toned colors, but more grey when next to grey toned colors.  Overall, I think it's more brown than grey.


----------



## Rio15

Hi, has anyone bought the new Oyster colour? How does it compare to Ballet or Bisque? Thanks in advance!


----------



## FreyjaLina

Hi Everyone! I'm buying my first Michael Kors bag and thinking about getting the Selma in Oyster. Has anyone bought this and have any comparison pics Thanks!


----------



## spicestory

Does anyone have any photos comparing the MK color "Navy" versus the MK color "Admiral" in MK saffiano leather handbags/ SLGs?  Because I find the stock photos on the MK website to be not as helpful for color comparison purposes.

I am under the impression that the MK color "Admiral" is a brand new color that was first introduced during the MK Fall 2016 season, but please feel free to correct me if I am wrong, thanks in advance!


----------



## chasy093

Can anyone show me the photos comparing chili red and cherry red colour please?


----------



## *Jenn*

nickkyvintage said:


> Large Cinder Selma
> Medium Steel Grey Selma


Be still, my heart!
My husband purchased a steel gray selma for me the day my grandmother passed away, but the lettering was crooked, so I had them exchange it and the next one was worse. So I returned it and decided that I would purchase it at a later date. I'm assuming they were recalled since I have never been able to find one since. Super jealous that you have one. I have been searching for a year and a half now


----------



## DanielaKB

smileydimples said:


> Color comparison saffiano leather and soft leather ballet with and without flash


Wow...that's a huge difference 
Totally different color


----------



## Sarsura86

Stephg said:


> Dark dune Selma and dusty rose Selma
> 
> View attachment 3422477


Hi dark dune its grey color?


----------



## Sarsura86

Hi ...which shade is close to ballet?


----------



## Sarsura86

Alliekatt29 said:


> View attachment 3525987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale pink vs. antique rose (both saffiano)


Hi..which shade is close to ballet i want to get ava medium in ballet ...thank u in advanced


----------



## Stephg

Sarsura86 said:


> Hi dark dune its grey color?



It's more brown in person.


----------



## Sarsura86

Stephg said:


> It's more brown in person.


Thank you very much


----------



## Fun123

Sarsura86 said:


> Hi ...which shade is close to ballet?



Might be "Soft Pink".


----------



## Sarsura86

Fun123 said:


> Might be "Soft Pink".


Thank you


----------



## Alliekatt29

Sarsura86 said:


> Hi..which shade is close to ballet i want to get ava medium in ballet ...thank u in advanced


Agree that soft pink is probably the closest match.  Both seem very light compared to the other pink shades.


----------



## joandlily13

Hello ladies I looking to buy my first Michael Kors bag and I really think I want an emerald green one. Does anyone have photos to share with me and because of its colour how offen do you find you carry it. Thanks for your input


----------



## cdtracing

joandlily13 said:


> Hello ladies I looking to buy my first Michael Kors bag and I really think I want an emerald green one. Does anyone have photos to share with me and because of its colour how offen do you find you carry it. Thanks for your input


Emerald green is a hard color to find.  MK did do Emerald a few years ago but I have only  seen it in the Michael Kors Collection Lexi.  One of the ladies here does have that bag.  I still look for one &  found one to buy but my purchase was refunded because the bag sold in their brick & mortar store before my order was processed.  MK's emerald is beautiful.   Hopefully, she will see your post & post a pic of her bag.  I know she has posted pics of it on other threads of the forum.
I did find a Malachite Selma that I was on the cyber stalk for.  Another beautiful MK green color from a few years back.  I posted comparison pics of the Malachite with the MK Mercer Tote in Moss back in the fall when Moss debuted.  Here's the picture again.  Moss is also a beautiful green.


----------



## joandlily13

cdtracing said:


> Emerald green is a hard color to find.  MK did do Emerald a few years ago but I have only  seen it in the Michael Kors Collection Lexi.  One of the ladies here does have that bag.  I still look for one &  found one to buy but my purchase was refunded because the bag sold in their brick & mortar store before my order was processed.  MK's emerald is beautiful.   Hopefully, she will see your post & post a pic of her bag.  I know she has posted pics of it on other threads of the forum.
> I did find a Malachite Selma that I was on the cyber stalk for.  Another beautiful MK green color from a few years back.  I posted comparison pics of the Malachite with the MK Mercer Tote in Moss back in the fall when Moss debuted.  Here's the picture again.  Moss is also a beautiful green.
> 
> View attachment 3751194


Wow beautiful bags. That's interesting about the emerald colour being hard to find. The purse I am buying was said to be authentic it looks it but now I'm worried


----------



## cdtracing

joandlily13 said:


> Wow beautiful bags. That's interesting about the emerald colour being hard to find. The purse I am buying was said to be authentic it looks it but now I'm worried





joandlily13 said:


> Wow beautiful bags. That's interesting about the emerald colour being hard to find. The purse I am buying was said to be authentic it looks it but now I'm worried



Sometimes, sellers will confuse the color names.  They may think the color is Emerald but MK called it another.  MK has done several green shades over the years.  Palm & Gooseberry are another 2  deep green shades he did.


----------



## yellamour

Does anybody have seen color Cashew IRL? 
How did it copare to luggage and acorn?


----------



## erikacorcoran

Pinkalicious said:


> Pale pink (top) vs blossom (bottom)


I can't see the photos on this post! Is there any way you could post them again ?


----------



## Alliekatt29

Soft pink - pale pink - fawn (first two photos).  I rotated the colors a few times to try and get the most accurate color representation.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Alliekatt29 said:


> Soft pink - pale pink - fawn (first two photos).  I rotated the colors a few times to try and get the most accurate color representation.


Such gorgeous colors! Is that pink the pale pink? I had one that was more salmon pink. This could almost pass for blossom, or is there more than one kind of pale pink? I would love bags in these colors


----------



## Alliekatt29

Norwegian Girl said:


> Such gorgeous colors! Is that pink the pale pink? I had one that was more salmon pink. This could almost pass for blossom, or is there more than one kind of pale pink? I would love bags in these colors


Yep, pale pink.  I bought it last fall as the Hamiltons were headed to outlet stores.  It looks similar to blossom but is a warm-toned pink.  I don't own anything in the blossom color but it's super pretty.  I wish I had more in the pale pink as it's my favorite color.  Fawn is much cooler toned than I had hoped but it's a good neutral for me.


----------



## iheart_purses

Shot in the dark here, but does anyone have a comparison between Michael Kors blush in comparison with the Gucci marmont in the blush nude colour?


----------



## cdtracing

Alliekatt29 said:


> Soft pink - pale pink - fawn (first two photos).  I rotated the colors a few times to try and get the most accurate color representation.


I love the color Fawn!


----------



## ubo22

Alliekatt29 said:


> Soft pink - pale pink - fawn (first two photos).  I rotated the colors a few times to try and get the most accurate color representation.





cdtracing said:


> I love the color Fawn!



So do I!  It's like a mauve dark dune.


----------



## Haymarie1

Norwegian Girl said:


> Selma medium messenger. Pale pink vs pale blue.


Love❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Scorpiio

Hello does anyone know what color this Selma is?


----------



## Bootlover07

Scorpiio said:


> View attachment 3814359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello does anyone know what color this Selma is?



Looks like Aqua


----------



## MDT

Scorpiio said:


> View attachment 3814359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello does anyone know what color this Selma is?



Looks like peacock to me since it has silver hardware.


----------



## ayaaang

Scorpiio said:


> View attachment 3814359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello does anyone know what color this Selma is?


This looks like it might be deep teal to me!


----------



## Scorpiio

Here's another picture. Kinda greenish? Teal?


----------



## Scorpiio

Pics


----------



## Fresh_PS

what a beautiful colors!


----------



## Iratzel

First time bought MK saffiano leather, I'm a "soft leather girl" 

Ava small - Dusty Blue & Selma med Ballet


----------



## Iratzel

Hannah small Dusty Rose & Ava small Dusty Blue


----------



## Iratzel

Hannah S Dusty Rose & Selma M Ballet, don't know how to edit


----------



## PamK

Scorpiio said:


> Pics



I have a Hamilton in what looks just like this color, and it's Aqua. [emoji4]


----------



## Scorpiio

PamK said:


> I have a Hamilton in what looks just like this color, and it's Aqua. [emoji4]


Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

Does anyone have a color comparison of pale blue vs sky.


----------



## Idreaminpink

Does anyone have a color comparison  of oyster vs any of the different various pinks MK sells (dusty rose, soft pink, ballet, etc.)

I just ordered a bag in Oyster but I’m such a pink lover (hence my name) so I’d love to see what that color looks like next to pink hued bags.


----------



## Tjd4

My hubby just bought my my first bag and he said he picked oyster because it looked pink is it pink? Or what because I'm picky if it's brown or something else I'll be sad maybe we can switch the color


----------



## Alliekatt29

Anyone have or seen ultra pink? Curious how this color compares to raspberry.


----------



## lindsay1551

Does anyone have color comparisons of Ballet vs Oyster?


----------



## talyaxo

DiamondsForever said:


> Melbo's comparison thread on style and size is very popular, so a couple of us thought having a separate color comparison thread would also be a great reference for us all.
> 
> I've attached some pictures of Dark Khaki vs Blush vs Pale Pink to start.
> 
> Let's see those colour family shots!


I don't see any pictures with your original post. Can you repost the photos? Looking for blush vs pale pink! Thanks!!


----------



## Quartzite

The small Ava is blush and the card holder in front of it is pale pink. The first picture is without flash, and the second picture is with flash. On my screen, the first picture tends to capture the blush and pale pink colours well.


----------



## Scorpiio

Quartzite said:


> The small Ava is blush and the card holder in front of it is pale pink. The first picture is without flash, and the second picture is with flash. On my screen, the first picture tends to capture the blush and pale pink colours well.
> View attachment 4017218
> View attachment 4017219



What are the other colors?


----------



## Quartzite

Scorpiio said:


> What are the other colors?


The medium top zip totes are Peacock and Dark Dune, and the medium Ava is Antique Rose. I don't think the pictures really captured those colours well, but together they made Blush take on its chameleon pink undertone  In the no-flash picture, the Peacock looks a lot more blue, but it's more of a teal; the Dark Dune looks darker than it really is; and Antique Rose also looks darker than it really is. For some reason with flash, Antique Rose takes on almost a watermelon-like colour, but it never looks like that in real life. I'll try and take better pictures in natural light in the morning and post them here.


----------



## talyaxo

Quartzite said:


> The small Ava is blush and the card holder in front of it is pale pink. The first picture is without flash, and the second picture is with flash. On my screen, the first picture tends to capture the blush and pale pink colours well.
> View attachment 4017218
> View attachment 4017219


Thank you!!


----------



## daziedazie

Scorpiio said:


> Pics


Thata a gorgeous colour x


----------



## Sarsura86

My Xs Ava in soft pink and card case in ultra pink


----------



## Sarsura86

Sarsura86 said:


> View attachment 4104715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Xs Ava in soft pink and card case in ultra pink


----------



## MeInnocenthah

I think this is raspberry (my wallet) compared to ultra pink (wrist strap). (i had ordered a replacement wrist strap on ebay in the right color according to the seller but its not...)
	

		
			
		

		
	




an these are my 3 pieces. Pretty sure i have raspberry.


----------



## Aysha11

Hi
Is lilac and lavender same color?


----------



## Quartzite

Scorpiio said:


> What are the other colors?


These are SO late, I don't even know where the time went!
Dark Dune





Peacock


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Antique Rose


----------



## josieshs

I want to buy my first MK bag. I want the medium Selma. How do Ultra Pink, Deep Pink, and Cranberry compare?


----------



## MissLaRose

Does anyone have a color comparison of sky blue and steel blue?


----------



## chasy093

Just received my new crossbody in Admiral! It looks darker than Navy.


----------



## jules 8

Can someone please post a picture of Elephant in pebbled leather? Thank you


----------



## Mamabear61892

Does anyone have a color comparison of blossom and pastel pink??? Help


----------



## James Brown

Wow. Can anyone tell me the price of pale pink bag. This is so beautiful.


----------



## James Brown

Dark khaki is also fabulous.


----------



## viyeh

Hi. Can anyone please post a comparison photo between *BLOSSOM*, *SOFT PINK* and *BALLET*? I want to buy a bag strap for my Michael Kors Kellen in BLOSSOM, but the only available colors of bag straps online are *BALLET* and *SOFT* *PINK*. I don't know which one to get.


----------



## yellamour

Does anybody have dark chambray color bag? I think it's middle color of navy anr pale blue


----------



## Becca087

Does anyone have a color comparison for Blush, Soft Pink, and Ballet?! They all look very similar online. Need help!


----------



## the_baglover

Does anyone know what "barolo" looks like in reality? It looks like deep chocolate brown to me.


----------



## brittany823

the_baglover said:


> Does anyone know what "barolo" looks like in reality? It looks like deep chocolate brown to me.



It's between a chocolate brown and an oxblood red.



MK Park Satchel in Barolo - night time in my kitchen


	

		
			
		

		
	
 MK Park Satchel in Black and Borolo - Natural Lighting, daytime, my bathroom


MK Ciara Satchel in black and merlot. Night time, in the outlet store lighting.


----------



## the_baglover

brittany823 said:


> It's between a chocolate brown and an oxblood red.
> 
> View attachment 4646929
> 
> MK Park Satchel in Barolo - night time in my kitchen
> View attachment 4646930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK Park Satchel in Black and Borolo - Natural Lighting, daytime, my bathroom
> View attachment 4646932
> 
> MK Ciara Satchel in black and merlot. Night time, in the outlet store lighting.


Thank you!


----------



## mandakmk

Does anyone have a comparison of Moss and Racing Green and Jewel Green?


----------



## Jeanne10

Can anyone show me or tell me the difference between ash grey and pearl grey


----------



## so12monc

Does anyone have Sunset Peach & Pink Grapefruit comparison??


----------



## Minkette

Fuchsia, grape, pomegranate


----------



## Minkette

Summer blue versus tile blue


----------



## *Jenn*

marking my place so i can remember to come back with some comparison pics.


----------



## *Jenn*

Photos taken in front of window, full indirect sunlight. 

Bright red.



Clementine.



Jasmine yellow.



pear.



aquamarine.



electric blue.



grape. (99% surewas purchased second-hand)



optic white.



pearl gray.



steel gray.



black.




if anyone wants direct side-by-side comparisons, let me know!
I will eventually be getting palm (green), peanut (tan) and luggage (brown)
I will add those as I get them.


----------



## Minkette

*Jenn* said:


> Photos taken in front of window, full indirect sunlight.
> 
> Bright red.
> View attachment 5439349
> 
> 
> Clementine.
> View attachment 5439350
> 
> 
> Jasmine yellow.
> View attachment 5439353
> 
> 
> pear.
> View attachment 5439354
> 
> 
> aquamarine.
> View attachment 5439355
> 
> 
> electric blue.
> View attachment 5439356
> 
> 
> grape. (99% surewas purchased second-hand)
> View attachment 5439357
> 
> 
> optic white.
> View attachment 5439358
> 
> 
> pearl gray.
> View attachment 5439359
> 
> 
> steel gray.
> View attachment 5439360
> 
> 
> black.
> View attachment 5439361
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone wants direct side-by-side comparisons, let me know!
> I will eventually be getting palm (green), peanut (tan) and luggage (brown)
> I will add those as I get them.


Wow. Just amazing!


----------



## Minkette

Any chance anyone has color comparisons for mulberry? Thanks! I realize the MK thread is pretty dead but hopefully there are some OGs lurking!


----------



## Minkette

Grape Medium Selma, Violet mini Selma, pomegranate jet set


----------



## pursefreak85

Anyone have comparisons for the color Rose?


----------

